# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Ναυλώσεις, Ναυλοσύμφωνα (Oceangoing Chartering, Charter Parties)

## AlexopoulosPetros

Geia sas!

Mipos gnorizete kanena kalo site me ta loadports ton diaforon fortion pou metaferontai kyrios me ploia?

Eyharisto,

Petros

----------


## Morgan

> Geia sas!
> 
> Mipos gnorizete kanena kalo site me ta loadports ton diaforon fortion pou metaferontai kyrios me ploia?
> 
> Eyharisto,
> 
> Petros


πες μου γιατι ακριβως ενδιαφερεσαι. ειναι πολυ γενικο αυτο και τα φορτια απειρα (π.χ. βαμβακι, καρβουνο, μινεραλι, πετρελαιο αργο, παραγωγα πετρελαιου.....) οπως και οι περιοχες.  :idea:

----------


## Morgan

θα βαλουμε κανα χαρτη.....μμμμ να δω  :!:

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

> θα βαλουμε κανα χαρτη.....μμμμ να δω  :!:


Κάποιο καλό site σχετικό με τη ναυτιλιακή γεωγραφία ψάχνω ή κάποιο βιβλίο. Δεν εχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό μου, για εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις.

----------


## k_chris

des sxetika me:

OCIMF

admiralty

nautical institude

lloyd's

ktl 


eimai sigiuros oti 8a vreis

----------


## Morgan

*Από το  το Σαλβαδόρ στην Βραζιλία, μια ιδέα για το τι σημαίνει λιμάνι.
Το terminal ειναι της Petrobras και παραθέτω και κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τους περιορισμούς του, μιας και οι περιορισμοι (restrictions) ειναι κάτι που μας απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα στα γραφεία.*




Berth: PP-1

 a - Max loa for berthing/unberthing maneuvers:  275.00 Mtrs

     (daylight) – 240.00 Mtrs (nighttime).

 b – Max draft: 12.50 meters

 c - Max beam: none.

 d - Max DWT: 120.000 Mt.

 e - Max air draft: none.

 f - Berthing side: To be defined by Petrobras.

 g - Bunkering operations allowed.

 h - Salt water density at berth: 1,023 g/ml.

 i - Official Anchorage: Salvador anchorage.

 j – Max draft on channel: 13.50 meters.

 k - Berthing priority: To be determined by Petrobras.

 l – Fresh water supply (alongside/at anchor)/garbage removal 

     (anchorage) are available. No delivery of provisions/

     materials are allowed in the Terminal.



Berth: PP-2

 a - Max loa for berthing/unberthing maneuvering:  275.00 Mtrs

     (daylight) – 240.00 Mtrs (nighttime).

 b – Max draft: 12.50 meters

 c - Max beam: none.

 d - Max DWT: 120.000 Mt.

 e - Max air draft: none.

 f - Berthing side: To be defined by Petrobras.

 g - Bunkering operations allowed

 h - Salt water density at berth: 1,023 g/ml.

 i - Official Anchorage: Salvador anchorage.

 j – Max draft on channel: 13.50 meters.

 k - Berthing priority: To be determined by Petrobras.

 l – Fresh water supply (alongside/at anchor)/garbage removal 

     (anchorage) are available. No delivery of provisions/

     materials are allowed in the Terminal.



Berth: PP-3

 a - Max loa for berthing/unberthing maneuvering:  176.00 Mtrs

     (daylight) – 162.00 Mtrs (nighttime).

 b – Max draft: 10.50 meters

 c - Max beam: none.

 d - Max DWT: 31.000 Mt.

 e - Max air draft: none.

 f - Berthing side: To be defined by Petrobras.

 g - Bunkering operations allowed.

 h - Salt water density at berth: 1,023 g/ml.

 i – Official anchorage: Salvador anchorage.

 j – Max draft on channel: 13.50 meters.

 k - Berthing priority: To be determinated by Petrobras.

 l – Fresh water supply (alongside/at anchor)/garbage removal 

     (anchorage) are available. No delivery of provisions/

     materials are allowed in the Terminal.



Berth: PP-4
 a - Max loa for berthing/unberthing maneuvering:  275.00 Mtrs

     (daylight) – 240.00 Mtrs (nighttime).

 b – Max draft: 13.50 meters

 c - Max beam: none.

 d - Max DWT: 120.000 Mt.

 e - Max air draft: none.

 f - Berthing side: To be defined by Petrobras.

 g - Bunkering operations allowed.

 h - Salt water density at berth: 1,023 g/ml.

 i – Official anchorage: Salvador anchorage.

 j – Max draft on channel: 13.50 meters.

 k - Berthing priority: To be determinated by Petrobras.

 l – Fresh water supply (alongside/at anchor)/garbage removal 

     (anchorage) are available. No delivery of provisions/

     materials are allowed in the Terminal.

Port Security Level: 1

    Port Security Officers will board vessel after berthing.

----------


## Morgan

Εκφόρτωση* Fuel Oil * στο SBM της CIVITAVECCHIA στην Ιταλία

----------


## lamainmusain

Ωραιες φωτο Morgan.Πρωτη φορα βλεπω εκφορτωση :!:  :!:

----------


## Morgan

Αν μπαρκάρεις σε δ/ξ θα δεις αρκετά τέτοια , Χρηστάρα! :wink:

----------


## Morgan

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...ic&p=9183#9183

----------


## k_chris

ti mou 8umhses morgan....

me tetoia kouverta ante na pareis ta ullages....

to gelio htan oti oloi oi epi8ewrhtes xtypoysan ta podia toys.....

----------


## Morgan

ειναι μερικές κουβέρτες που και χωρίς μανικες επάνω είναι δύσκολες να της περπατήσεις....(βλ.KSEC)

----------


## Morgan

ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΜΗ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ, ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...
ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΣΤΟΤΟΠΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΑΦΩΤΙΣΤΙΚΗ...

*Ο ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΛΙΜΑΝΙ) ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ* 
CONTAINERS (Στο Νέο Ικόνιο λειτουργεί ο Σταθμός Εξυπηρέτησης Πλοίων Εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (Container Terminal) «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος») , CARS (ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ, ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ) & CONVENTIONAL CARGO (DRY & LIQUID CARGOES)

----------


## k_chris

> ειναι μερικές κουβέρτες που και χωρίς μανικες επάνω είναι δύσκολες να της περπατήσεις....(βλ.KSEC)



ki agw ayto ennow ta frames ths kouvertas,,,,

axexasto ksec    
na tan mono ayto....
eixe omws endiaferon    

poy na me akousei o grammatikos mou!!!

----------


## Morgan

που να ΜΕ ακουσει ο γραμματικος σου!

----------


## triad

Ο Πειραιάς αποτελεί ενα απο τα μεγαλύτερα λιμανια διακινησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στη Μεσόγειο (μετα από Algeciras, Gioia Tauro-το οποίο με τη δημιουργία του άλλαξε και το δρόμο για μεταφορά των ε/κ -Genoa και Barcelona). Όσον αφορά το car terminal, ετοιμάζεται βελτίωση των ήδη υπαρχουσών εγκαταστάσεων, γιατι ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας παρουσιάζει εμφανή αναπτυξη, γεγονός που αντανακλάται και στα εσοδα του λιμανιού.

----------


## gvaggelas

Για την ακρίβεια είναι το 48ο λιμάνι στον κόσμο σε διακίνηση Ε/Κ (Containerization International yearbook), με περίπου 1,5 εκ κινήσεις ανά έτος. Μάλιστα αναμένει αύξηση της κίνησης και για τον λόγο αυτό ήδη βρίσκεται υπό εξέλιξη το έργο δημιουργίας 2ης προβλήτας που θα αυξήσει την χωρητικότητα του λιμένα κατά 600.000 TEU (1,6 εκ είναι σήμερα). το car terminal έχει τεράστιες δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης. Είναι γνωστό το ενδιαφέρον μεγάλων αυτοκινητοβιομηχανιών για χρησιμοποίηση του Πειραιά ως transit port. Ήδη πριν από λίγες μέρες εγκαινιάστηκαν οι νέες εγκαταστάσεις οι οποίες αυξάνουν την χωρητικότητα του τερματικού σταθμού αυτοκινήτων. Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο Πειραιάς είναι 1ος  στην Ευρώπη (εξαιρουμένων των λιμένων που εξυπηρετούν πορθμειακή κίνηση) και τρίτος στον κόσμο στην  διακίνηση επιβατών (περίπου 20 εκ έπιβάτες ανά έτος)

----------


## triad

*ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ* του στην πρώτη δεκάδα, όσον αφορά τον όγκο διακίνησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, στα ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια έκανε ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πειραιά Α.Ε.. Σύμφωνα με την ετήσια έκθεση του Ευρωπαϊκού Οργανισμού Λιμένων ESPO που δημοσιεύθηκε χθες, ο ΟΛΠ *[OLPr.AT]*  κέρδισε μια θέση και από την 11η ανέβηκε στην 10η. 

Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο ΟΛΠ το 2004 κέρδισε μια θέση σε σχέση με το 2003 παρόλη τη μείωση που είχε, σε ποσοστό 3,9%, στη διακίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων.

Ειδικότερα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 2004 διακινήθηκαν 1,55 εκατ. teu, ενώ το 2003 ήταν στα 1,6 εκατ. teu. 

Σημειώνεται ότι το 2004 αυξήθηκε σε ποσοστό 10,1% η κίνηση των εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στα ευρωπαϊκά λιμάνια το 2004. Η πορεία της μεταφοράς containers από τα λιμάνια της Ε.Ε. παρουσιάζει σταθερά αυξητικούς ρυθμούς, τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια. 

Στην πρώτη θέση στην κατάταξη βρίσκεται σταθερά το λιμάνι του Ρότερνταμ, με 8,242 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 7,117 εκατ. teu το 2003. Ακολουθεί το λιμάνι του Αμβούργου με εφτά εκατ. teu το 2004 έναντι 6,126 εκατ. teu το 2003.

Στην τρίτη θέση παραμένει το λιμάνι της Αμβέρσας με έξι εκατ. teu το 2004 από 5,44 εκατ. teu το 2003, ενώ το λιμάνι της Βρέμης βρίσκεται στην τέταρτη θέση με 3,469 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 3,19 εκατ. teu το 2003.

Στην πέμπτη θέση ακολουθεί η Gioia Tauro στην Ιταλία με 3,261 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 3,09 εκατ. teu το 2003, και στην έκτη θέση σταθερά το λιμάνι του Felixstowe στην Αγγλία με 2,717 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 2,48 εκατ. teu το 2003.

Στην έβδομη θέση στη διακίνηση εμπορευματοκιβωτίων είναι το λιμάνι της Χάβρης με 2,158 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 2,01 εκατ. teu το 2003 και στην όγδοη το λιμάνι της Βαλένθιας με 2,129 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 2,01 εκατ. teu το 2003.

Τέλος μία θέση πάνω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρίσκεται η Βαρκελώνη με 2,084 εκατ. teu το 2004 από 1,765 εκατ. teu το 2003.

Επίσης εντυπωσιακή είναι η αύξηση, η τρίτη μεγαλύτερη σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, που παρουσίασαν στο σύνολό τους τα ελληνικά λιμάνια στη διακίνηση εμπορευμάτων το 2004 σε σχέση με το 2001. Ειδικότερα η αύξηση έφτασε το 29%, αφού το 2004 διακινήθηκαν σύμφωνα με τον ESPO 158 εκατ. τόνοι από 122 εκατ. τόνους το 2001.

Η Ελλάδα, που βρίσκεται στη δέκατη θέση στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία, παρουσίασε μικρότερη αύξηση μόνο σχέση με τη Ρουμανία στα λιμάνια της οποίας η διακίνηση εμπορευμάτων αυξήθηκε σε ποσοστό 47% και από 28 εκατ. τόνους το 2001 έφτασε στους 41 εκατ. τόνους το 2004, και τη Σλοβενία που από εννέα εκατ. τόνους το 2001 έφτασε του 12 εκατ. τόνους το 2004 σημειώνοντας αύξηση 32%. Είναι όμως χαρακτηριστικό ότι η Ρουμανία και η Σλοβενία βρίσκονται στην 18η και 21η θέση της κατάταξης. 

Πάντως κανένα ελληνικό λιμάνι δεν βρίσκεται στα πρώτα 15 στην Ευρώπη στη διακίνηση προϊόντων. Σημειώνεται ότι από το 15ο λιμάνι στην κατάταξη, της Βρέμης διακίνησε 45,37 εκατ. τόνους προϊόντων το 2003.

*Επιβατική κίνηση* 

Στην πρώτη θέση σε επίπεδο Ε.Ε. βρίσκονται τα ελληνικά λιμάνια στη διακίνηση επιβατών. Το 2004 από όλα τα ελληνικά λιμάνια ταξίδεψαν 96,4 εκατ. επιβάτες, ενώ στην Ιταλία που βρίσκεται στη δεύτερη θέση 83,3 εκατ. επιβάτες. Από εκεί και πέρα... το χάος. 

Στην τρίτη θέση βρίσκεται η Δανία με 48,6 εκατ. επιβάτες, η Σουηδία με 33,3 εκατ. επιβάτες, η Αγγλία με 32,8 εκατ. επιβάτες η Γερμανία με 29,8 εκατ. επιβάτες και η Γαλλία με 27,1 εκατ. επιβάτες. 

*Η επόμενη ημέρα*

Το θέμα των λιμενικών υπηρεσιών, παρά την απόσυρση της πρότασης οδηγίας της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής θα πρέπει να παραμείνει στην ατζέντα της Ε.Ε.. Ο ESPO εκτιμά ότι έχουν ωριμάσει οι συνθήκες για μία νέα «Πράσινη Βίβλο» για τη λιμενική πολιτική, καθώς το τελευταίο έγγραφο πολιτικής από πλευράς Ε.Ε. εκδόθηκε το 1997 και από τότε έχουν σημειωθεί σημαντικές αλλαγές στον τομέα των λιμανιών.

«Η προηγούμενη χρονιά για άλλη μια φορά, σημαδεύτηκε από τη συζήτηση σχετικά με την οδηγία των λιμενικών υπηρεσιών, η οποία καταψηφίστηκε από το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο», επισημαίνει ο πρόεδρος του Οργανισμού Giuliano Gallanti, «Ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με την ίδια κατάσταση όπως έγινε πριν δύο χρόνια όταν απορρίφθηκε και η πρώτη οδηγία» και προσθέτει: «Αυτή τη φορά υπάρχουν ορισμένες σημαντικές διαφορές.

Η σημαντικότερη είναι να υπάρχει τώρα μια σαφής ευκαιρία να σημειωθεί πρόοδος με την ανάπτυξη ενός συνεπούς και ενθαρρυντικού πολιτικού πλαισίου για τα ευρωπαϊκή λιμάνια». 

*Λευκή Βίβλος* 

Επίσης ο Οργανισμός αναφέρεται και στην προώθηση από πλευράς Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής δύο πρωτοβουλιών που είναι δυνατό να έχουν θετικές επιπτώσεις στον τομέα της λιμενικής βιομηχανίας. Πρόκειται για την αναθεώρηση της Λευκής Βίβλου της Επιτροπής για την πολιτική μεταφορών και, επιπλέον, την ανάπτυξη της «Πράσινης Βίβλου» για τη ναυτιλιακή πολιτική. Και οι δύο θα υλοποιήσουν από τα μέσα του 2006.

Ο Οργανισμός ευελπιστεί ότι «θα δώσουν λύση στα κρίσιμα ζητήματα δημιουργίας μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας στα λιμάνια αλλά και την καλύτερη σύνδεση με ενδοχώρα».

Τον «κώδωνα του κινδύνου» τον έχουν ήδη κρούσει οι μεγαλύτερες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες διαχείρισης containerships στον κόσμο. «Αν μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια δεν επεκταθούν σημαντικά θα υπάρξουν σοβαρές δυσχέρειες σε ό,τι αφορά τη διαχείριση των μεταφερόμενων προϊόντων. Ενα επενδυτικό άλμα είναι απαραίτητο για να μην επιβραδυνθεί η αύξηση του εμπορίου».

Οπως χαρακτηριστικά τονίζουν οι εκπρόσωποι του Διεθνούς Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου - ICC οι μεταφορές μέσω θαλάσσης αυξάνονται δραματικά σε ετήσια βάση.

Το διηπειρωτικό εμπόριο αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κατά 10-12% το 2006, ενώ κατά 15-20% αυξάνονται ετησίως οι μεταφορές εμπορευματοκιβωτίων στη Ρωσία και αναμένεται συνεχής αύξηση τα επόμενα χρόνια στις μεταφορές εμπορευματοκιβωτίων μεταξύ της Κίνας και των εταίρων της. 

Ναυτεμπορικη

----------


## ppm

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και τις άμεσες απαντήσεις, διάβασα τα topics που μου υποδείξατε.
Ένας λόγος που με κάνει να διστάζω στο να αλλάξω δουλειά είναι τα benefits της τράπεζας αλλά η πίεση για πωλήσεις επί καθημερινής βάσης είναι εξαιρετικά ψυχοφθόρα, το να προσπαθείς να πείσεις έναν άνθρωπο, ο οποίος είναι υπερχρεωμένος σε 100 άλλες τράπεζες, να πάρει άλλο ένα δάνειο και άλλη μια κάρτα και άλλο ένα αποταμιευτικό και που αν ήταν δικός σου άνθρωπος και δεν πιεζόσουν για τα νούμερα δεν θα του έλεγες να χωθεί κι άλλο μέσα!
Δεν με τρομάζει η πολλή δουλειά αλλά δεν μπορώ άλλο να πιέζω τον κόσμο! Και γενικότερα δεν περνάω καλά τελευταία, καθώς όλοι εστιάζουν στις πωλήσεις και την υπόλοιπη διαδικαστική δουλειά  την αφήνουν να την κάνει κάποιος άλλος Μ@*&^$ς γιατί φυσικά δεν μπορεί να μείνει.
Από την άλλη όμως υπάρχουν ορισμένες παροχές που μου είναι δύσκολο να αποχωριστώ (δεν μιλάω για δημόσια τράπεζα) μερικά από αυτά είναι και τα bonus, η ασφάλεια, το ωράριο (κανονικά είναι 7:45 με 15:15, άσε που μπορεί να κάτσεις μέχρι τις 18:00 για meeting και άλλα τέτοια), η δυνατότητα περαιτέρω εκπαίδευσης πάνω στο αντικείμενό σου. 
Το πως λειτουργεί μια ναυτιλιακή δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα και από ότι έχω ακούσει έχω λιγάκι φοβηθεί όσον αφορά τις ώρες και το ότι αν τύχει κάτι θα πρέπει να είσαι σε ετοιμότητα. Αλλά πάλι έχει τύχει να έρθω να δουλεύω στο κατάστημα και Κυριακή και Σάββατο. 
Σκεφτόμουν κάτι σε ναυτιλιακό τμήμα τράπεζας, αυτό είναι που νομίζω ότι μου αρέσει, αλλά πάλι δεν τολμώ τουλάχιστον μέχρι να τελειώσω το master. Ήθελα μόνο μέσα από τη συζήτηση, και εφόσον βλέπω ότι προσφέρεστε, να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να μου ταιριάζει ή μήπως να δω σε κανένα άλλο τμήμα της τράπεζας γιατί δεν με βλέπω να αντέχω για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.

----------


## efouskayak

Θα μπορούσαμε να το συζητήσουμε επειδή όμως δεν αρμόζει στο topic και γενικότερα στο forum αν θέλεις να μου στείλεις pm ίσως μπορώ να σου δώσω κάποιες ιδέες. 

Οσο για την ναυτιλιακή όντως δεν υπάρχει ωράριο αυτό μπορεί να στο επιβεβαιώσει ο καθένας.

----------


## ppm

μιας και ο Morgan εφτιαξε καινουργιο topic (sorry που βγηκα εκτος στο αλλο) και αυτο λεγεται τραπεζες και ναυτιλια, ελεγα να ρωτησω μηπως ξερει κανεις κανενα site σχτικα με τη ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση
thanks anyway

----------


## Morgan

εμενα το "tanks anyway" μου αρεσε

----------


## ppm

:Confused:  δεν καταλαβα

----------


## efouskayak

> μιας και ο Morgan εφτιαξε καινουργιο topic (sorry που βγηκα εκτος στο αλλο) και αυτο λεγεται τραπεζες και ναυτιλια, ελεγα να ρωτησω μηπως ξερει κανεις κανενα site σχτικα με τη ναυτιλιακη χρηματοδοτηση
> thanks anyway


Γίνε λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένη .... να δούμε τι μπορούμε να μάθουμε  :Wink:

----------


## ppm

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και συγνώμη αλλά δεν ήμουν online τελευταία,
βασικά ενδιαφερόμουν για στοιχεία πλοίων, ποιές τράπεζες τα έχουν χρηματοδοτήσει, τι ποσοστό αν είναι σε συνεργασία με τις γιάρδες εφόσον είναι εφικτό γιατί ξέρω οτι οι τράπεζες είναι κομματάκι δυσκοίλιες όσον αφορά τα στοιχεία

----------


## efouskayak

Αυτές είναι πολύ ευαίσθητες πληροφορίες όπως και απόρρητες για τις Τράπεζες καταλαβαίνεις αν έβγαινα τα εγκριτικά σημειώματα στο Internet. Δεν είναι σωστό. Τώρα αν θέλεις γενικότερα στοιχεία, ίσως και να μπορώ να σου βρώ. Επίσης μπορώ να σου βρώ παρουσιάσεις για την χρηματοδότηση στην ναυτιλία.

----------


## Morgan

και σημερα σκεφτομουν αυτο το τοπικ...Εφη, θα χρειαστω την γνωση και την εμπειρια σου στα της χρηματοδοτησης νομιζω...

για τι παρουσιασεις μιλας??

----------


## efouskayak

απο οργανισμούς όπως η Marshoft !!!

http://www.marsoft.com/index.htm

----------


## Morgan

ειναι τραπεζα ??

κατσε να ριξω μια ματια...μου φαινεται ως μια εταιρεια που αναλαμβανει να κανει σχεδιο για χρηματοδοτηση...ή κατι τετοιο?

----------


## efouskayak

Risk advisors ....

----------


## Morgan

Α ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ, ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ....ΑΡΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΡΙΣΚΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΜΟΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΕΙΣ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΛΕΞΗ "ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ" ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ "ΠΡΟΒΛΕΨΗ"...ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΟΝΤΡΑ ΠΑΚΕΤΑ.
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ.

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ.

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΡΗΜΟΤΟΔΟΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ OWNERS ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΜΙΚΡΟΥΣ 1-3 ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΣ.

----------


## ppm

παιδιά τι να πω, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ

----------


## Eleni

Ξέρει κάποιος εύχρηστο λινκ που μπορεί κάποιος να δει τους τελευταίους δείκτες ναυλαγοράς? Free εννοώ! To marinews πχ δεν είναι updated…
  (daily fixtures)

----------


## οπτήρ

> Ξέρει κάποιος εύχρηστο λινκ που μπορεί κάποιος να δει τους τελευταίους δείκτες ναυλαγοράς? Free εννοώ! To marinews πχ δεν είναι updated…
>   (daily fixtures)


Η Ναυτεμπορική δημοσιεύει καθημερινά τόσο τις τιμές, http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finder/fi...DI,.BPNI,.BASI, όσο και γραφήματα, http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finder/fi...DI,.BPNI,.BASI, 

Σε κάλυψα;

Αν ήμουν περίεργος, θα ρωτούσα αν ενδιαφέρεσαι ως υποψήφια επενδύτρια (διάβαζε : τζογαδόρος). Αλλά δεν είμαι.

Αν ήμουν χρηματιστηριάκιας, θα σου πρότεινα, αντί για ναυλάριθμους, να παίξεις μέταλλα, π.χ. νικέλιο. Αλλά δεν είμαι.

Αν ήμουν αλογομούρης, θα σου πρότεινα, αντί για ναυλάριθμους, να παίξεις στο ντέρμπυ της 25ης Μαρτίου. Αλλά δεν είμαι. Πια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Πάντως, αν τρέξει ο Δειπνοσοφιστής, φορτώστε τον αλύπητα. (Τι; Εχει να τρέξει από το 2002  :Confused: ; Καλά, ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω και στενή επαφή με το άθλημα τον τελευταίο καιρό  :Sad:  )

----------


## gvaggelas

Επίσης αν σε ενδιαφέρει η διαχρονική εξέλιξη καλό είναι και το site www.brs-paris.com Κατέβασε τα anual reports, έχει την πορεία των ναύλων ανά κατηγορία πλοίου και για τα κυριότερα φορτία και γραμμές.

----------


## Eleni

Αυτό για παράδειγμα το βρίσκω στο http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=2140
αλλά στο http://www.balticexchange.com που έχει και τις σημερινές συμφωνίες θέλει συνδρομή (πανάκριβη... και για το trial πολύ δύσκολο)

Κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει πουθενά? Που να τα λέει αναλυτικά

Timecharter
-----------
'Pacific Explorer' newbuilding 178000 dwt dely retro ex yard Japan 16
 Jan trip via Richards Bay redel Skaw-Passero approx $51000 daily -
 Cargill

'Thalasini Niki' 2005 171670 dwt dely retro Dunkirk 16 Jan trip via
 Brazil redel China $77000 daily - Transfield

'Keros Warrior' 1989 149000 dwt dely Cape Passero 5/7 Feb trip via
 Brazil redel China $66000 daily - Sinochart

'Songa Anmaj' 2007 82000 dwt dely S.Japan 19/22 Jan 3/5 months
 trading redel worldwide $35000 daily - Swiss Marine

'Good Hope Max' 2005 76739 dwt dely Kaohsiung 24/26 Jan trip via EC
 Australia redel Japan $34000 daily - NYK

'Medi Taipei' 2003 76633 dwt dely Sakkaide 19/25 Jan 4/6 months
 trading redel worldwide $35500 daily - Cargill

----------


## Sirius

> Αυτό για παράδειγμα το βρίσκω στο http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=2140
> αλλά στο http://www.balticexchange.com που έχει και τις σημερινές συμφωνίες θέλει συνδρομή (πανάκριβη... και για το trial πολύ δύσκολο)
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει πουθενά? Που να τα λέει αναλυτικά
> 
> Timecharter
> -----------
> 'Pacific Explorer' newbuilding 178000 dwt dely retro ex yard Japan 16
>  Jan trip via Richards Bay redel Skaw-Passero approx $51000 daily -
> ...


Ελενη απο οσο ξερω η συγκεκριμενη λιστα που εβαλες πιο πανω βγαινει καθημερινα απο το Baltic Exchange και δεν ειναι τσαμπα! Οποτε αμφιβαλω αν μπορεις καθημερινα να την εχεις , εκτος και την βαζει κανεις εδω καθε μερα.

Παντως ωραιο θεμα ανοιγεις για συζητηση..δεικτες ναυλαγορας τωρα που ειναι και στα πανω της.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sirius

> Αυτό για παράδειγμα το βρίσκω στο http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=2140
> αλλά στο http://www.balticexchange.com που έχει και τις σημερινές συμφωνίες θέλει συνδρομή (πανάκριβη... και για το trial πολύ δύσκολο)
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει πουθενά? Που να τα λέει αναλυτικά


Εleni ταξε μου!!

----------


## Eleni

τι να σου τάξω...
το πλοίο που με ενδιαφέρει έχει κάνει σύμβαση για 4/6 μήνες οπότε δεν εμφανίζεται στους δείκτες :-)

αλλά... γράψε το για τους άλλους!
σου ταααααααζωωωωωωωω.....
μμμμμμ
τι να σου ταξω τωρα....
μμμμμμμμμμμμ

δεν μπορω να σκεφτω!
εεεελα πεεεες



> Εleni ταξε μου!!

----------


## Sirius

> τι να σου τάξω...
> το πλοίο που με ενδιαφέρει έχει κάνει σύμβαση για 4/6 μήνες οπότε δεν εμφανίζεται στους δείκτες :-)
> 
> αλλά... γράψε το για τους άλλους!
> σου ταααααααζωωωωωωωω.....
> μμμμμμ
> τι να σου ταξω τωρα....
> μμμμμμμμμμμμ
> 
> ...


αα εμαθες ε? καλα τοτε και παρολο που ΔΕΝ μου ταζεις.... οριστε... 
μπορει να σου χρειαστει σε 4/6 μηνες.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/index.php?id=21

----------


## Eleni

*ΤΕΛΕΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ*
ξέρεις τι ψάξιμο έκανα και τι τσαλιμιές!
μπράβο! ευχαριστω παααρα πολύ

(δεν αντεχω άλλους 4 μηνεεεες!!!!! αλλα για του χρονου... :-)))))))





> αα εμαθες ε? καλα τοτε και παρολο που ΔΕΝ μου ταζεις.... οριστε... 
> μπορει να σου χρειαστει σε 4/6 μηνες....
> 
> http://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/index.php?id=21

----------


## Petros

Ακουστε ενα σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας (διοτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει αμεσα με το chartering), να μου πειτε που κανω λαθος:

Λογω ακαταλληλων αμπαριων ο voyage charterer αποφασιζει να ακυρωσει το ναυλοσυμφωνο λογω breach of condition, και ζηταει και αποζημιωση για τις ζημιες που επαθε.

Για τον ιδιο λογο ο time charterer βγαζει το πλοιο off-hire και ζηταει αποζημιωση απο τον πλοιοκτητη επισης για τις δικες του ζημιες. (Μπορει να ακυρωσει και το time charter party αν το κρινει απαραιτητο?). Θεωρειστε οτι μιλαμε για τα συνηθη ναυλοσυμφωνα με τους συνηθεις ορους.

----------


## Eleni

μιας και πρόκειται για επιστημονικής φαντασίας... φαντάζομαι μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και "φανταστικοί" παίκτες! οπότε είναι εύκολο με δυο λόγια να εξηγήσεις τι είναι ο voyage charterer και τι ο time charterer? Επίσης breach of condition και off-hire? έστω και με σχετικά link?
thanks

----------


## Sirius

> Ακουστε ενα σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας (διοτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει αμεσα με το chartering), να μου πειτε που κανω λαθος:
> 
> Λογω ακαταλληλων αμπαριων ο voyage charterer αποφασιζει να ακυρωσει το ναυλοσυμφωνο λογω breach of condition, και ζηταει και αποζημιωση για τις ζημιες που επαθε.
> 
> Για τον ιδιο λογο ο time charterer βγαζει το πλοιο off-hire και ζηταει αποζημιωση απο τον πλοιοκτητη επισης για τις δικες του ζημιες. (Μπορει να ακυρωσει και το time charter party αν το κρινει απαραιτητο?). Θεωρειστε οτι μιλαμε για τα συνηθη ναυλοσυμφωνα με τους συνηθεις ορους.



Η μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου λεει τα εξης...

Ο voyage charterer δεν μπορει να ζητησει αποζημιωση για τις ζημιες γιατι περνουνε και οι 2 το ΡΙΣΚΟ οτι ο ενας θα ικανοποιησει τις αναγκες του αλλου. Δηλαδη ο charterer θα εχει το φορτιο, ντοκο κτλ ετοιμα στην ωρα τους, και το πλοιο θα ειναι και αυτο στο λιμανι του με καθαρα αμπαρια κτλ..
Εξαλλου τα εξοδα ως γνωστο ειναι για λογαριασμου του πλοιοκτητη (πχ πετρελαια)

Ο time charterer επισης δεν μπορει να ζητησει αποζημιωση απο τον πλοιοκτητη. Στα συνηθη ναυλοσυμφωνα υπαρχει ορος που αναφερει οτι το time charter party ακυρωνεται οταν το πλοιο ειναι off-hire για ορισμενες μερες και συνηθως συνεχομενες και οχι στο συνολο.

ΟΠΟΤΕ μαλλον σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας εκτος και αν καποιοι απο την πλευρα του πλοιοκτητη δεν ξερουν καλα την δουλεια τους και συμφωνουνε σε τετοιους ορους.

----------


## Petros

Στην πρωτη περιπτωση (voyage) υπαρχει δικαιωμα στον ναυλωτη να ακυρωσει το ναυλοσυμφωνο ασχετα αν δεν ζητηθουν και ζημιες?

----------


## Sirius

> Στην πρωτη περιπτωση (voyage) υπαρχει δικαιωμα στον ναυλωτη να ακυρωσει το ναυλοσυμφωνο ασχετα αν δεν ζητηθουν και ζημιες?


φυσικα αν πχ το πλοιο δεν εχει περασει την επιθεωρηση των αμπαριων μεχρι τις προβλεπομενες ημερες που μπορει το αργοτερο να ειναι ετοιμο (laycan)

----------


## Petros

Μονο στην περιπτωση μεγαλης περιοδου off hire μπορει να ακυρωθει το time charter party? Η ταχυτητα, οι επιδοσεις, αδικαιολογητη αποκλιση της πορειας κτλ δεν αποτελουν και αυτα λογο ακυρωσης του συμβολαιου απο την πλευρα του ναυλωτη?

----------


## Sirius

> Μονο στην περιπτωση μεγαλης περιοδου off hire μπορει να ακυρωθει το time charter party? Η ταχυτητα, οι επιδοσεις, αδικαιολογητη αποκλιση της πορειας κτλ δεν αποτελουν και αυτα λογο ακυρωσης του συμβολαιου απο την πλευρα του ναυλωτη?


Σωστος μονο σε μεγαλη και συνεχομενη περιοδο off hire ακυρωνεται. Υπαρχουνε και πιο extreme περιπτωσεις οπως να πτωχευσουν οι ναυλωτες..μακρια απο εμας.. :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Οποτε το επακολουθο χαμηλης ταχυτητας ή/και επιδοσεων κτλ (αλλοι οροι που μπορει να παραβει ο πλοιοκτητης) ειναι να βγει το πλοιο off hire και δεν υπαρχει δικαιωμα ακυρωσης του ναυλοσυμφωνου. Σε περιπτωση που η περιοδος off hire ειναι μεγαλη (ξεπερναει τη συμφωνημενη στο c/p), τοτε μπορει ο ναυλωτης να ακυρωσει και το ναυλοσυμφωνο.

Κατι μαθαμε και σημερα. Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Sirius

> Οποτε το επακολουθο χαμηλης ταχυτητας ή/και επιδοσεων κτλ (αλλοι οροι που μπορει να παραβει ο πλοιοκτητης) ειναι να βγει το πλοιο off hire και δεν υπαρχει δικαιωμα ακυρωσης του ναυλοσυμφωνου. Σε περιπτωση που η περιοδος off hire ειναι μεγαλη (ξεπερναει τη συμφωνημενη στο c/p), τοτε μπορει ο ναυλωτης να ακυρωσει και το ναυλοσυμφωνο.
> 
> Κατι μαθαμε και σημερα. Ευχαριστουμε.


Σωστα η περιοδος off hire πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλη συνηθως πανω απο 30 ημερες. Γιατι στις αλλες περιπτωσεις ναι μεν θα βγει το πλοιο off hire αλλα λογικα δεν θα ειναι για πολλες και αυτες τις λιγες εχει το δικαιωμα ο ναυλωτης να τις προσθεσει στο τελος και να επεκτεινει το ναυλοσυμφωνο free of charge  

Παρακαλουμε!!

----------


## Morgan

exw sxetikes clauses gia off hire genikws...alla mallon prepei na tis scannarw gia na tis anevasw.
pantws einai mperdema kai exei na kanei analoga me ton naylwth kai to naylwsymfwno...

----------


## Petros

> Σωστα η περιοδος off hire πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλη συνηθως πανω απο 30 ημερες. Γιατι στις αλλες περιπτωσεις ναι μεν θα βγει το πλοιο off hire αλλα λογικα δεν θα ειναι για πολλες και αυτες τις λιγες εχει το δικαιωμα ο ναυλωτης να τις προσθεσει στο τελος και να επεκτεινει το ναυλοσυμφωνο free of charge 
> 
> Παρακαλουμε!!


 
Κατσε τωρα γιατι ανοιγεις καινουργιες πληγες:

Εχει βγει το πλοιο off hire 15 μερες. Ο πλοιοκτητης για αυτο το διαστημα δε παιρνει hire. Εκτος απο το οτι δεν πληρωνει ο ναυλωτης για την περιοδο αυτη, εχει και το δικαιωμα να επεκτεινει το χρονο του time charter party για αλλες 15 μερες τις οποιες δε θα πληρωσει καθολου? Ειναι συνηθες αυτο ή το βρισκεις μονο σε συγκεκριμενα εξειδικευμενα ναυλοσυμφωνα? Δηλαδη με μια περιοδο off hire 15 ημερων, ο πλοιοκτητης θα επιβαρυνθει οικονομικα στην ουσια για 30 μερες?!!!

----------


## Petros

> exw sxetikes clauses gia off hire genikws...alla mallon prepei na tis scannarw gia na tis anevasw.
> pantws einai mperdema kai exei na kanei analoga me ton naylwth kai to naylwsymfwno...


 
Αν τα λεει ολα αναλυτικα και ξεκαθαρα το ναυλοσυμφωνο λιγοτερα μπερδεματα θα υπαρχουν. Σιγουρα εχουν προβλεψει ακραιες περιπτωσεις και τις εχουν συμπεριλαβει στους ορους. Καποια ναυλοσυμφωνα που εχω διαβασει ειναι πολυ αναλυτικα και λαμβανουν υπ' οψιν τους ολες τις πιθανες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Sirius

> Κατσε τωρα γιατι ανοιγεις καινουργιες πληγες:
> 
> Εχει βγει το πλοιο off hire 15 μερες. Ο πλοιοκτητης για αυτο το διαστημα δε παιρνει hire. Εκτος απο το οτι δεν πληρωνει ο ναυλωτης για την περιοδο αυτη, εχει και το δικαιωμα να επεκτεινει το χρονο του time charter party για αλλες 15 μερες τις οποιες δε θα πληρωσει καθολου? Ειναι συνηθες αυτο ή το βρισκεις μονο σε συγκεκριμενα εξειδικευμενα ναυλοσυμφωνα? Δηλαδη με μια περιοδο off hire 15 ημερων, ο πλοιοκτητης θα επιβαρυνθει οικονομικα στην ουσια για 30 μερες?!!!


Petro οπως το ειπες ετσι ειναι δυστυχως!!!! Αν και πρεπει να πουμε οτι αυτο ειναι συνηθες κυριως για μεγαλους και γνωστους ναυλωτες και φυσικα δεν μπορεις να τους το αρνηθεις!

----------


## Petros

Ρε τι τραβανε και αυτοι οι φτωχοι πλοιοκτητες...Πεφτουν θυματα εκμεταλλευσης απο το μεγαλο κεφαλαιο :Very Happy:

----------


## Sirius

> Ρε τι τραβανε και αυτοι οι φτωχοι πλοιοκτητες...Πεφτουν θυματα εκμεταλλευσης απο το μεγαλο κεφαλαιο


ναι μωρε οι καημενοι ..πεινανε.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

> Petro οπως το ειπες ετσι ειναι δυστυχως!!!! Αν και πρεπει να πουμε οτι αυτο ειναι συνηθες κυριως για μεγαλους και γνωστους ναυλωτες και φυσικα δεν μπορεις να τους το αρνηθεις!


η επεκταση του συμβολαιου λογω οφ-χαιρ , πληρωνεται.
οι 15 ημερες π.χ που ειπε ο Πετρος.

----------


## Sirius

> η επεκταση του συμβολαιου λογω οφ-χαιρ , πληρωνεται.
> οι 15 ημερες π.χ που ειπε ο Πετρος.


σωστος!! λαθος μου σορρυ αλλα σημερα ειναι περιεργη μερα!!

----------


## Petros

Ειπα κι εγω περιεργο μου φανηκε. Χωρις κερδος κερατα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sirius

ειδες το αγρυπνο ματι του Μοργκαν... :Wink:

----------


## Sirius

σας εχει τυχει ποτε να πεσετε πανω σε ναυλοσυμφωνο που να αναφερετε οτι θα ισχυει ο Γαλλικος νομος?

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα.

Αν δεν ειναι δυσκολο, θα μας πεις περιπου το νομο πρωτα με λιγα λογια γιατι δε εχω ιδεα.

----------


## Morgan

> ειδες το αγρυπνο ματι του Μοργκαν...



nai o NEOS BUDHAS!!! kalhmeraa

----------


## Sirius

> Καλημερα.
> 
> Αν δεν ειναι δυσκολο, θα μας πεις περιπου το νομο πρωτα με λιγα λογια γιατι δε εχω ιδεα.


Kαλημερα,

Ουτε εγω εχω ιδεα αυτη θα ηταν η επομενη ερωτηση μου!  :Confused:

----------


## Eleni

τι είναι ο voyage charterer και τι ο time charterer? Επίσης breach of condition και off-hire? έστω και με σχετικά link?
thanks

----------


## Petros

Voyage charterer ειναι ο ναυλωτης ενος πλοιου για ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι (voyage). Πληρωνει στον πλοιοκτητη / μεταφορεα freight (ναυλο) που συνηθως υπολογιζεται ανα τονο μεταφερομενου φορτιου ή σαν ενα συνολικο ποσο (Lumpsum).

Time charterer ειναι ο ναυλωτης ενος πλοιου για ενα συγκεκριμενο χρονικο διαστημα. Πληρωνει στον πλοιοκτητη hire (κατι σαν ενοικιο) που συνηθως ειναι καθορισμενο απο την αρχη (οταν γινεται το Time Charter Party) και πληρωνεται μηνιαιως. Ο time charterer αναλαμβανει το ρολο του μεταφορεα και κλεινει voyage charter parties με αλλους (εννοειται) voyage charterers.

Off hire ονομαζεται η περιοδος κατα την οποια ο χρονοναυλωτης δεν υποχρεουται να πληρωσει hire στον πλοιοκτητη. (Π.χ. αν το πλοιο ειναι off hire για μια βδομαδα μεσα σε ενα μηνα, ο ναυλωτης αναλογικα θα πληρωσει λιγοτερο hire στον πλοιοκτητη). Το πλοιο βγαινει off hire για διαφορους λογους αλλα η βασικη αρχη ειναι: When she cannot perform the services immediately required of her. Αυτο σημαινει για παραδειγμα οτι το πλοιο θα βγει off hire για μηχανικη βλαβη αν ειναι εν πλω και χρειαστει να παρακλινει για επισκευες (δεν μπορει να φτασει στον προορισμο του) ή οταν κατα τη διαρκεια φορτοεκφορτωσης παθουν βλαβη οι γερανοι του (δεν μπορει να φορτοεκφορτωσει) κτλ. 

Breach of condition ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα το 'σπασιμο' (μη τηρηση) ενος απο τους βασικους ορους του ναυλοσυμφωνου. Σε τετοια περιπτωση (παλι με επιφυλαξη, παρακαλω διορθωστε με) το εταιρο συμβαλλομενο μελος του ναυλοσυμφωνου εχει δικαιωμα να ακυρωσει το συμβολαιο και να ζητησει και αποζημιωση.

----------


## Eleni

ευχαριστώ Πέτρο... τώρα αισθάνομαι ότι καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα

----------


## jola

Καλήμερα,

ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εξέληξη του ναυλωσύμφωνου από την αρχαιότητα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Michael

> Καλήμερα,
> 
> ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εξέληξη του ναυλωσύμφωνου από την αρχαιότητα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανεις κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


 Κάποτε το ν/φ αποτελούταν από δυο μέρη και όταν συμπληρωνώταν κοβόταν στα δυο και το κάθε μέρος κράταγε ένα κομμάτι. Εξ αυτού προέρχεται ετυμολογικά και ο αγγλικός όρος charter party και δη από το λατινικό carta partitus, δηλαδή η χάρτα (= το χαρτί) που μερίζεται (=χωρίζεται) στα δυο μέρη.

----------


## sonia24

Καθώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι σχετικό για τη θαλάσσια μεταφορά προιόντων με container ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα προκειμένου να δοθεί μια εικόνα γύρω από την εισαγωγή-εξαγωγή. Ετσι, θα γίνει ας πούμε μια μικρή παρουσίαση της λειτουργίας ενός πρακτορείου θαλάσσιων μεταφορών. 

Με απλά λόγια θα παρουσιαστεί step by step τι γίνεται όταν κάποιος έμπορος, συνήθως, αποφασίσει να εισάγει ή να εξάγει αγαθά. 

Εγώ θα επικέντρωθω κυρίως στην εισαγωγή γιατί αυτό το κομματι δουλευω. Έλπίζω να μοιραστούν και άλλοι τις γνωσεις τους σχετικά με το θεμα. 

Χρήσιμη βοήθεια θα ήταν όσοι δουλεύουν στο operation department. 

Καλή ανάγνωση

----------


## sonia24

Καθώς εκανα εγώ την εισαγωγή, ας ξεκινήσω πρώτη. 

Οταν κάποιος έμπορος αποφασίσει να εισαγει, το φυσικό επακόλουθο είναι να αρχίσει μια ερευνα αγοράς στα πρακτορεία μεταφορών, προκειμένου να βρει ένα συνδυασμό καλού θαλάσσιου νάυλου και αξιόπιστου service. Δυστυχώς, αν δε δοκιμάσει δε θα μάθει...Γιατί υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά πρακτορεία που υπόσχονται αυτά τα δυο αλλά δεν είναι παρά φούμαρα...

Το τμήμα πωλήσεων, Sales Department, μιλάει μαζί του και τον ενημερώνει σχετικά με μια φόρμα προσφοράς, στην οποία αναγράφονται τα μεταφορικά, ο νάυλος δηλαδη, ανα τύπο container (20', 40', HC), ο χρονος μεταφοράς υπο κανονικές συνθηκες, γιατι για πλοια μιλαμε, οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις (BAF, CAF, GRI, PSS, Congestion,war risk, ISPS etc), και τα έξοδα λιμένος Πειραιά ή Θεσσαλονίκης ανάλογα, στα οποία συμπεριλαμβάνονται: τα έξοδα εκφόρτωσης, τα πρακτορειακά και το κόστος κατοχύρωσης νάυλου (διατακτικη). 

Συνήθως, στη φόρμα δεν περιλαμβάνεται η οδικη μεταφορά μέχρι τις αποθήκες του πελάτη καθώς και τα έξοδα εκτελωνισμού.

----------


## sonia24

Δεν είναι πάντα απαραίτητο ότι ο πελάτης θέλει να μεταφέρει έμφορτο, δηλάδη ολόκληρο container. Όταν τα κυβικά του εμπορεύματος είναι λίγα, πχ. από 1 cbm, 4, 8, η και 12 cbm, τότε αναφέρομαστε σε φόρτωση groupage, δηλάδη πολλοί παραλήπτες σε ένα 20' DV container το οποιο θεωρητικά είναι γύρω στα 30 cbm. 

Εδώ η χρεώση γίνεται ανά κυβικό, και τα έξοδα εκφόρτωσης, πρακτορειακά κλπ. υπολογίζονται ανάλογα με τον όγκο και τα κιλά του μεταφερόμενου φορτίου.

----------


## sonia24

Καποιος θα αναρωτηθεί από που λαμβάνονται οι ναύλοι για να δοθούν στον πελατη. 

Το τμήμα πωλήσεων ενός πρακτορείου, κάνει μια έρευνα αγοράς, αν και έχει ήδη μια λίστα νάυλων, προκειμένου να βρει παντα το καλύτερο σε σχέση με το κόστος και το χρόνο μεταφοράς. Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να θέλει να δουλέψει το service της MSC. Μπορεί να ζητήσει την τιμή είτε κατ ευθείαν από την ΜSC, είτε μέσω άλλου πράκτορείου.

----------


## Squirrel

το operation department εχει τις εξης αρμοδιοτητες:
-vsl ops, αναγγελια καταπλου/αποπλου, ο,τι χρειαστει το πλοιο (cash to master, seafer sign on/off, free pratique, και οτι εντολες λαβει απο τον manager του πλοιου.
-intermodal/trucking, την μεταφορα cntr απο/προς τον πελατη.
-equipment dept., την διασφαλιση επαρκων cntr για import/export
-claims

πολυ σημαντικο ειναι, οι οροι που αποφασιζει ενας εξαγωγεας, δηλ, CIF, EX-WORKS, FOB, κτλ....αναλογες θα ειναι βεβαια και οι ευθυνες του μεταφορεα

----------


## sonia24

Η καρδια δηλαδη ενός πρακτορείου είναι το operation department, το τμήμα πωλησεων είναι απλά μια ωθηση για να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασιες εισαγωγης, εξαγωγης. 

Είναι σημαντικό να γίνονται γνωστοί από την αρχη οι όροι, αν ειναι FOB, EX WORKS etc. για να δίνεται και η ανάλογη τιμή.

----------


## Squirrel

εχει ακουσει κανεις για το ποιος θα αναλαβει το management toy ΟΛΠ ??

----------


## sonia24

> εχει ακουσει κανεις για το ποιος θα αναλαβει το management toy ΟΛΠ ??


 Συζητιεται έντονα η Cosco για την αγορά..δεν ξερω. Εχουν ακουστει και σενάρια για Αραβες.

----------


## Squirrel

θα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον....μιας και το λιμανι ειναι ενα μπαχαλο....καιρος ειναι να παιξει ο Πειραιας στα μεγαλα γηπεδα !!!

PRIVATE FULL SPEAD AHEAD !!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Εδώ η χρεώση γίνεται ανά κυβικό, και τα έξοδα εκφόρτωσης, πρακτορειακά κλπ. υπολογίζονται ανάλογα με τον όγκο και τα κιλά του μεταφερόμενου φορτίου.


Ανά όγκο ή κιλά? 

Τί περιορισμό έχουν τα container σε βάρος εμπορεύματος?

----------


## sonia24

Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα. 

Οταν ο εισαγωγέας αποφασίσει ότι η τιμή μου του κάνει, τοτε εγώ σαν πωλητής ετοιμάζω μια φορμα, συμπληρωνω ένα booking note, το δίνω στο operation για να μπορέσει με βαση τα στοιχεία να κάνει και τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες. 

Το booking note περιλαμβάνει τα εξής: 

-όνομα πωλητη (για να ξέρουμε ποιος έκλεισε το φορτίο) 
-ημερομηνία 
- στοιχεία φορτωτή (ονομα, τηλ,επωνυμια, διευθυνση κλπ.) 
-στοιχεία παραλήπτη (τα στοιχεία του πελάτη εδω αναλυτικα) 
-λιμανι φόρτωσης, λιμανι εκφόρτωσης 
-ογκος φορτίου (FCL, groupage)
-cargo readiness
-shipping line (η γραμμη που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και το πρακτορειο αν δεν υπαρχει άμεση συννενοηση) 
-agent (ο ανταποκριτης στον τόπο φόρτωσης) 
-χρεωση του πελάτη (selling rates) 
-οδική μεταφορα (εφόσον υπάρξει)
-χρεωση απο ναυτιλιακή (η απο πρακτορειο, το cost rate δηλαδη) 
-παρατηρησεις (ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο για τη φορτωση, π.χ. να αναχωρησει οπωσδηποτε πριν απο τις 20 του μηνός) 

Απο κει και περα, αναλαμβάνει το operation.

----------


## Squirrel

αναλογος το cntr:
20 foot.......max payload 28100 kgs περιπου
40 foot.......max payload 28710 kgs περιπου
40 high cube.....28560 kgs...

προσοχη παντα στα road limitations !! στην Ελλαδα, μια συμβατικη νταλικα δεν πρεπει να ξεπερναει τους 40 tons...(cntr+truck)

----------


## sonia24

> Ανά όγκο ή κιλά? 
> 
> Τί περιορισμό έχουν τα container σε βάρος εμπορεύματος?


Συγγνωμη, ανά όγκο η κιλά ήθελα να πω.

----------


## Squirrel

Sonia, 
an einai export, prota avalamvanei to booking dept, opou klinei xoro sto poio, i sta ploia (an xreazete transhipment meso hub port....i.e Cagliari, Valleta, Gioia Tauro...) frontizoun kai sto mother vsl na yparxei xoros. 
To ops analamvanei tin epivlepsi tis fysikis metaforas sto limani (ntana cntr gia exp) ka fysika sto ploio. 
An einai reefer, paei se sygerimeno xoro sto limani, an einai IMO episis. 
Ta special cntrs (imo/reefer) kanoun eisodo sto limani tin teleftea stigmi, osta na glitosoun eksoda (revma, apothikeftika etc)

----------


## sonia24

> Sonia, 
> an einai export, prota avalamvanei to booking dept, opou klinei xoro sto poio, i sta ploia (an xreazete transhipment meso hub port....i.e Cagliari, Valleta, Gioia Tauro...) frontizoun kai sto mother vsl na yparxei xoros. 
> To ops analamvanei tin epivlepsi tis fysikis metaforas sto limani (ntana cntr gia exp) ka fysika sto ploio. 
> An einai reefer, paei se sygerimeno xoro sto limani, an einai IMO episis. 
> Ta special cntrs (imo/reefer) kanoun eisodo sto limani tin teleftea stigmi, osta na glitosoun eksoda (revma, apothikeftika etc)


εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αλλά επειδη εγω εδω που δουλευω ειναι μια καινουρια εταιρεια, δεν εχει booking department, υπαρχει τμήμα εισαγωγής και εξαγωγής που δουλευει και σαν operation μαζι. Γίνεται μια συλλογική δουλεια, προς το παρόν δηλαδη.

----------


## Squirrel

Pistevo pos oi mikres etairies, prosferoun megales efkeries anodou, ektos afto epidei asxolise me polla pramata, matheneis kai polla !!!!

----------


## sonia24

> Pistevo pos oi mikres etairies, prosferoun megales efkeries anodou, ektos afto epidei asxolise me polla pramata, matheneis kai polla !!!!


οταν υπαρχει πνευμα συμπνοιας και ομαδικότητας ειναι καλο.  :Wink:

----------


## Squirrel

eiste praktores i forwarders ????

----------


## sonia24

forwarders ειμαστε. δεν εχουμε γραμμη...ακομα!!!

----------


## sonia24

Εδω θα ήθελα να ρωτησω το εξής: 

ποιες ειναι οι αμεσες ενεργειες που γινονται οταν παραλάβει το booking note το αρμόδιο άτομο;

Ξερω οτι ενημερωνει τον ανταποκριτη με τα στοιχεια του φορτωτη και του εμπορεύματος. Κατόπιν;

----------


## Squirrel

to booking note exei ola ta stoixeia gia na ekdothei b/l kai manifest.
afou ekdothei to manifesto, prepei na stalei sto limani proorismou, kai fysika sto ploio. 
Den ksero an se kalypsa....exei simasia an ennoeis import i export

----------


## sonia24

import παντα. η τουλαχιστον προς το παρον..

----------


## Squirrel

Sto import, to ops kanei ta eksis:
To emforto cntr vgenontas apo to limani pernei (o odigos )entoli apo to 'kamaraki' pou exoun oi grammes msc, maersk, cosco, etc... gia to pou tha epistrepsei to keno pleon cntr.
An yparxei odiki metafora me ypoxreosi tou fortoti, tote oi metaforeis tis grammis einai ypoxreoi na metaferoun to cntr kat'entoli tou pelati.

proigounte vevea  katathesi dilotikou, ektelonismoi, pliromi apothikeftikon etc..

----------


## sonia24

> Sto import, to ops kanei ta eksis:
> To emforto cntr vgenontas apo to limani pernei (o odigos )entoli apo to 'kamaraki' pou exoun oi grammes msc, maersk, cosco, etc... gia to pou tha epistrepsei to keno pleon cntr.
> An yparxei odiki metafora me ypoxreosi tou fortoti, tote oi metaforeis tis grammis einai ypoxreoi na metaferoun to cntr kat'entoli tou pelati.
> 
> proigounte vevea katathesi dilotikou, ektelonismoi, pliromi apothikeftikon etc..


Αναφέρεσαι στις ενέργειες που γίνονται όταν έχει αφιχθεί το container στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης, ας πούμε για παράδειγμα τον Πειραιά. Εδώ θα ήθέλα να διευκρινίσω κάτι. Μέχρι να παραλάβει ο πελάτης το εμπόρευμα, υπάρχει ένα περιθώριο χρόνου. Από κει και πέρα υπάρχει σχετική χρέωση (σταλίες). Το περιθώριο χρόνου διαφοροποιείται ανάλογα με την κάθε γραμμή καθώς και η ταρίφα.

----------


## Petros

Σχετικα με τα συμβολαια αγοραπωλησιας πλοιων υπαρχει ο εξης ορος:

The vessel to be free of maritime liens.

Ωστε να μην πληρωνει ο αγοραστης τα προηγουμενα χρεη του πωλητη.

----------


## Michael

> Για το τελευταιο που λες υπαρχει και ο εξης ορος στα συμβολαια αγοραπωλησιας πλοιων:
> 
> The vessel to be free of maritime liens.
> 
> Ωστε να μην πληρωνει ο αγοραστης τα προηγουμενα χρεη του πωλητη.


Αυτό βέβαια έχει να κάνει μετις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι δεν καταργείται το τυχόν δικαίωμα του τρίτου. Απλά αν ο αγοραστής υποστεί ζημιά από την ενάσκηση του νόμιμου δικαιώμταος του τρίτου τότε ο πωλητής θα πρέπει να αποζημιώσει τον αγοραστή. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όμως μπορέι να δημιουργηθούν και ζημιές που δεν πληρώνωνται και ο δε πωλητής να είναι μια μοναχοβάπορη εταιρία που έχει πλέον πτωχεύσει, οπότε ουκ αν λάβοις παρα του μη έχοντος....!

----------


## Kyriakos

Εγώ γιατί καταλαβαίνω άλλα?

Οτί το πρέπει να είναι καθαρό για να πουληθεί? ίσως αν αλλάξει ο όρος, να μπορεί ο αγοραστής να το πάρει, αναλαμβάνοντας και τα χρέη ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Petros

Πιστευα οτι δυσκολα αλλαζει αυτος ο ορος κ οτι ειναι ενας απο τους βασικοτερους (???).

----------


## Thanassis___

Paides mipos kserete kanena site pou na anaferetai se agorapolisies ploion?????

----------


## Petros

Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ασχολουμαι (βαζω αλλους να μου τα αγοραζουν), αλλα καλου κακου ξαναμπες εδω μετα απο λιγες μερες που μπορει να εχει αναπτυχθει το θεμα...χαχαχα

----------


## Michael

> Εγώ γιατί καταλαβαίνω άλλα?
> 
> Οτί το πρέπει να είναι καθαρό για να πουληθεί?


Ο πωλητής εγγυάται ότι είναι καθαρό, αν δεν είναι όμως και η συναλλαγή έχει γίνει χωρίς ο αγοραστής να αντιληφθεί έως τότε ότι το πλοίο βαρύνεται με απαιτήσεις;


> ίσως αν αλλάξει ο όρος, να μπορεί ο αγοραστής να το πάρει, αναλαμβάνοντας και τα χρέη ταυτόχρονα.


Δύσκολα να δεχτεί ο αγοραστής να αναλάβει τα όποια βάρη. Εκτός αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη μείωση στο τίμημα, με την προυπόθεση βέβαια πως έχουν ρητά οριστεί τα συγκεκριμένα βάρη, αλλιώς ο αγοραστής μπορεί να ύποστεί μεγάλη ζημία.

----------


## Michael

> Πιστευα οτι δυσκολα αλλαζει αυτος ο ορος κ οτι ειναι ενας απο τους βασικοτερους (???).


Κάθε όρος μπορεί να αλλάξει αν υπάρχει η κοινή βούληση των συμβαλλόμενων μερών. Πάντως στην πράξη νομίζω πως είναι μάλλον απίθανο να συμβει κάτι τέτοιο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, διότι απλούστατα ο αγοράζων κινδυνεύει να χάσει τα λεφτά του.

----------


## sonia24

Ενας χρήσιμος όρος απο τη στιγμη που το φορτιο εχει αφιχθει στο λιμανι ειναι το release. Συγγεκριμένα, το release ειναι η εντολή που δίνει ο πράκτορας του εξωτερικού στη γραμμή ότι μπορεί να γίνει η παραλαβή του εμπορεύματος (στην προκειμένη απο το πρακτορείο μεταφορών) χωρίς την original φορτωτική που χρειάζεται συνήθως, αλλά με μια κόπια της, τη λεγόμενη copy bill of lading, η οποία στο πάνω μέρος γράφει non-negotiable για να ξεχωρίζει από την γνήσια, την authorized δηλαδή.

----------


## sonia24

Προκειμενου να διαφυλάξει η γραμμή τα εμπορευματοκιβωτιά της αναγκάζει τον πελάτη να πληρωσει ενα ποσο, το οποιο ποικίλλει απο γραμμη σε γραμμη, μέχρι εκείνος να επιστρεψει το container πισω στη μάντρα της πλοιοκτητριας αφου το αδειασει και παρει το εμπορευμα του. 

Το ποσο αυτο λέγεται εγγύηση. 

Δηλ. η γραμμή κόβει εγγύηση στο πρακτορειο (στους forwarders) και εμείς κατα σειρα κοβουμε την εγγυηση στον πελάτη. Η χρέωση ειναι ανα box.

----------


## sonia24

Αν ο πελάτης αδειασει το container μεσα στο καθορισμένο χρονικό πλαισιο (μέρες ελεύθερες σταλιών) και το έχει επιστρεψει στη μάντρα της γραμμής και αφού η γραμμή τσεκάρει οτι ειναι όντως εκεί, τοτε τα χρήματα της εγγύησης που έχει δώσει του επιστρέφονται. 

Αν ξεπεράσει το χρονικό περιθώριο και αρχίσει η χρέωση των σταλιών, τότε το ποσό αυτο χρεώνεται στην εγγύηση. Φυσικά, αν οι σταλίες ξεπερνουν το ποσό της εγγύησης πληρώνει το επιπλεον ποσο κανονικα.

----------


## Petros

> Ενας χρήσιμος όρος απο τη στιγμη που το φορτιο εχει αφιχθει στο λιμανι ειναι το release. Συγγεκριμένα, το release ειναι η εντολή που δίνει ο πράκτορας του εξωτερικού στη γραμμή ότι μπορεί να γίνει η παραλαβή του εμπορεύματος (στην προκειμένη απο το πρακτορείο μεταφορών) χωρίς την original φορτωτική που χρειάζεται συνήθως, αλλά με μια κόπια της, τη λεγόμενη copy bill of lading, η οποία στο πάνω μέρος γράφει non-negotiable για να ξεχωρίζει από την γνήσια, την authorized δηλαδή.


Εδω εχουμε καποιες ομοιοτητες με τα πλοια tramp σε σχεση με τις original φορτωτικες κ την παραδοση του φορτιου. Στην περιπτωση του tramp ομως συνηθως καθαριζει η κατασταση με ενα γραμμα εγγυητικο απο τον παραληπτη, το λεγομενο letter of indemnity. 

Στο συγκεκριμενο γραμμα αναλαμβανει ο παραληπτης να αποζημιωσει τον μεταφορεα, σε περιπτωση που προκυψει προβλημα απο την παραδοση του φορτιου στον συγκεκριμενο παραληπτη.

----------


## americanboy

sonia24 μετά από αυτό το πολύ ωραίο θέμα που άνοιξες και τόσο επιτυχημένα ανάλυσες να ξέρεις ότι απέκτησες και έναν οπαδό!!!

----------


## vassilisman

RE paidia ksereikaneis ton akrivi orismo ?    To psaxnw sti doyleia edw kai 3 evdomades kai den exw dei fws !! please heeeeelp >>!!

----------


## gvaggelas

είναι η αμοιβή που καταβάλλει ο φορτωτής στον πλοιοκτήτη στην περιπτωση που το πλοίο χρειαστεί μεγαλύτερο, από το συμφωνημένο, χρονικό διάστημα για την φόρτωση ή εκφόρτωσή του.

----------


## vassilisman

estw kai an o xronos tha xreiastei eksaitias toy ploioktiti (p.x  apo lathos xeirismoys)   tis etairias i toy ploioy ?

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο χρόνος ουσιαστικά αφορά τον φορτωτή. Π.χ. σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει καθυστέρηση στην παράδοση του φορτίου, κακός συντονισμός φορτώσεων κτλ. Αλλά σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (ιδιαίτερα όταν η ναυλαγορά είναι σε χαμηλά επίπεδα) ο πλοιοκτήτης κάνει ορισμένα τρικ ροκειμένου να καθυστερήσει την φόρτωση και να εισπράξει ένα ποσό από τις επισταλίες. Ποια είναι αυτά τα τρικ καλύτερα να τα αναφέρουν τα μέλη του φόρουμ που έχουν εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα.

----------


## sonia24

> sonia24 μετά από αυτό το πολύ ωραίο θέμα που άνοιξες και τόσο επιτυχημένα ανάλυσες να ξέρεις ότι απέκτησες και έναν οπαδό!!!


σε ευχαριστώ πολυ! αν γνωρίζεις κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα, παρακαλώ...be my guest!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Squirrel

καλημερα, 
Υπαρχει επισης και η φορτωτικη 'waybill', που εκδιδεται σε 1 copy (αντι 3 original), αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ......SONIA αν ξερεις, θελουμε τις γνωσεις σου

----------


## Squirrel

> Εδω εχουμε καποιες ομοιοτητες με τα πλοια tramp σε σχεση με τις original φορτωτικες κ την παραδοση του φορτιου. Στην περιπτωση του tramp ομως συνηθως καθαριζει η κατασταση με ενα γραμμα εγγυητικο απο τον παραληπτη, το λεγομενο letter of indemnity. 
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμενο γραμμα αναλαμβανει ο παραληπτης να αποζημιωσει τον μεταφορεα, σε περιπτωση που προκυψει προβλημα απο την παραδοση του φορτιου στον συγκεκριμενο παραληπτη.


 
τι ειδους προβληματα μπορει να προκυψουν ??

----------


## sonia24

> καλημερα, 
> Υπαρχει επισης και η φορτωτικη 'waybill', που εκδιδεται σε 1 copy (αντι 3 original), αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ......SONIA αν ξερεις, θελουμε τις γνωσεις σου


Η waybill ειναι μια κόπια της φορτωτικής μεταξύ του πράκτορα στο εξωτερικό και του πράκτορα μεταφορέα εδώ. Αυτή η φορτωτική εκδίδεται σε 1 copy οντως. Από τη στιγμή λοιπον που μιλάμε για τους 2 πρακτορες μεταφορείς, αναφερόμαστε στη master bill of lading. 

Γιατι υπάρχει και η house bill of lading, η οποία έχει να κάνει μεταξύ του πραγματικού φορτωτή και του πραγματικού παραλήπτη. Εδώ, όταν έρθει ο πελάτης να παραλάβει διατακτική χρειάζεται να έχει την original house b/l  με σφραγίδα δική του στο πίσω μέρος.

----------


## Petros

> estw kai an o xronos tha xreiastei eksaitias toy ploioktiti (p.x apo lathos xeirismoys) tis etairias i toy ploioy ?


Αν ευθυνεται ο πλοιοκτητης/μεταφορεας για τις καθυστερησεις απλως σταματαει να μετραει ο χρονος. Οι λογοι της καθυστερησης αναφερονται στην κατασταση πεπραγμενων (statement of facts) και στη συνεχεια με βαση και αυτου του εγγραφου γινεται ο υπολογισμος των σταλιων/επισταλιων.

----------


## Petros

> τι ειδους προβληματα μπορει να προκυψουν ??


Το πιο απλο που μπορω να σκεφτω (χωρις να μπλεξω επιπλοκες με το ναυλοσυμφωνο, εντολες απο τον ναυλωτη κτλ) ειναι να παραδωθει το φορτιο στον λαθος παραληπτη.

----------


## Squirrel

> Το πιο απλο που μπορω να σκεφτω (χωρις να μπλεξω επιπλοκες με το ναυλοσυμφωνο, εντολες απο τον ναυλωτη κτλ) ειναι να παραδωθει το φορτιο στον λαθος παραληπτη.


Exei sxesi to fortio ?? Bulk, liquid...?? Pos ginete na paralavei fortio allos cnee ???

----------


## Petros

Το φορτιο δεν εχει σχεση. Πολλες επιπλοκες μπορουν να υπαρξουν απο την παροδοση του φορτιου σε παραληπτη που δεν εχει το original b/l. Μπορει να υπαρχει λογος που δεν εχει φτασει η φορτητικη στα χερια του (δεν εχει πληρωθει το εμπορευμα), το φορτιο εχει μεταπωληθει, υπαρχουν επιπλοκες στο contract of sale κτλ.

Καποιοι που ασχολουνται πιο συγκεκριμενα και εχουν εμπειριες απο τετοιες επιπλοκες, ισως μπορουν να μας διαφωτισουν καλυτερα. Απλα εχω διαβασει καποια cases οπου κατηγηρηθηκε ο μεταφορεας, γιατι παρεδωσε το φορτιο ενω δεν επρεπε.

----------


## Michael

Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τα containers, μερικές χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις, προς συζήτηση:
1) Το letter of Indemnity δεν εξασφαλίζει τον Πλοίαρχο που θα παραδώσει το φορτίο χωρίς την παρουσίαση έγκυρης θαλάσσιας φορτωτικής. Και αυτό για δυο κυρίως λόγους. Αν ο υπογράφων παραλήπτης εξαφανισθεί (π.χ. είναι εταιρία που πτωχεύσει) τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν πως δεν θα μπορεί να ζητηθεί η αποζημίωση. Επίσης, πέρα από το οικονομικό ή αν θέλετε αστικό μέρος υπάρχει και το ποινικό. Αν δυο συμφωνήσουν εις βάρος τρίτου (εδώ του μετέπειτα νόμιμου κομιστή της φορτωτικής) αυτό μπορεί απλά να σημαίνει απάτη με τις ανάλογες συνέπειες... πέραν της απαιτησης για αποζημίωση. Ο πλοιοκτήτης μπορεί για του δικούς του λόγους να πιέζει τον Πλοίαρχο, αλλά ο πλοιοκτήτης μπορεί να προστατεύεται πίσω από το νομικό πρόσωπο μιας εταιρίας, τα ίδια και για τους παραλήπτες. Φυσικά εξυπακούεται πως σε ουδεμία περίπτωση ο Πλοίαρχος δεν πρέπει να δεχθεί κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς την ρητή (και καταγεγραμένη) εντολή του πλοιοκτήτη. Βέβαια στην πράξη πολλές φορές συμβαίνουν τα αντίθετα και τέλος καλό, όλα καλά... Όμως καμμία φορά το τέλος μπορεί να είναι κακό και τότε ο πιο αδύνατος κρίκος θα την πληρώσει. Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και σχετικά βιβλία που αυτό το σημείο δεν το ξεκαθαρίζουν και αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Αυτό, παρά την όποια πρακτική, είναι λάθος.
2)Το way bill δεν είναι θαλάσσια φορτωτική. Η σημαντικότερη διαφορά είναι πως δεν αποτελεί τίτλο επί των εμπορευμάτων. Μοιάζει περισσότερο με μια απλή απόδειξη, με ένα αγωγιαστήριο.
3)Ένα αντίγραφο μιας θαλάσσιας φορτωτικής δεν αποτελεί φορτωτική, αλλά αντίγραφο αυτής, συνεπώς είναι στην ουσία άνευ αξίας.

----------


## Michael

Στα ναυλοσύμφωνα συμφωνούνται οι σταλίες και οι επισταλίες. Οι πρώτες είναι ο χρόνος που διατίθεται στον ναυλωτή για φόρτωση/ εκφόρτωση χωρίς κάποια επιπλέον χρέωση. Ο πλοιοκτήτης κανεί τον υπολογισμό για το ταξίδι, βάζει και τις προβλεπόμενες σταλίες και αποφασίζει για τον ναύλο που θα ζητήσει. Αν τώρα για οποιονδήποτε λόγο το πλοίο απασχοληθεί στα λιμάνια περισσότερο από ότι υπολόγισε ο πλοιοκτήτης, τότε ο πλοιοκτήτης δεν θα είναι σε θέση, αφού το πλοίο είναι απασχολημένο, να το διαθέσει σε άλλη ναύλωση όπως είχε ίσως υπολογίσει ή ακόμα και κανονίσει. Αυτό συνεπάγεται διαφυγόν κέρδος στην ουσία για τον πλοιοκτήτη ή και πραγματική ζημία. Αν είναι αυτός που φταίει για την καθυστέρηση του πλοίου θα υποστεί ο ίδιος την ζημιά, αν όμως φταίει ο ναυλωτής, τότε την ζημιά θα την πληρώσει ο ναυλωτής στον πλοιοκτήτη καταβάλλωντας τις επισταλίες, δηλαδή ένα ποσό για κάθε μέρα που καθυστερεί με ευθύνη του το πλοίο πέραν του συμπεφωνημένου χρόνου των σταλιών. Το ποσό αυτό είναι προσυμφωνημένο.
Το κρίσιμο βέβαια ερώτημα που ανακύπτει είναι πότε φταίει ο ένας και πότε ο άλλος. Αυτό συμφωνείται ρητά και αναλυτικά στο ναυλοσύμφωνο. Είναι δε ένα πολύ μεγάλο και ειδικό θέμα και εναποκειται στο τι θα συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη.

----------


## sonia24

Michael, σωστες οι παρατηρησεις σου. Για το 1, δεν εχω αποψη. αλλα για το 2,3 σωστα τόνισες τα παραπανω. Γι αυτο και ειναι απλες φωτοτυπίες και όχι original. Αλλά αντικαθιστουν τη γνησια φορτωτική σε μερικές περιπτωσεις. Παρ ολα αυτα οφειλει να αναγραφει επανω non authorized.

----------


## Squirrel

> Μου επιτρέπετε να ρωτήσω μια χαζομάρα, καθότι άσχετος με το καθημερινό running (εγώ είμαι του micro). 
> Όλη αυτή η διαδικασία που περιγράφει η sonia και συμπληρώνεται οι υπόλοιποι δε μπορεί να γίνει digital και εξηγούμε. 
> Βλέπω ένα βουνό χαρτιά να πηγαίνουν και να έρχονται απο εδώ και από εκεί. 
> Επειδή ο κάθε υπολογιστής όπως ήδη γνωρίζετε έχει ένα ip number αυτός ο κωδικός δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι το ίχνος του ώστε όλο αυτό το πέρα δώθε το χαρτομάνι να γίνει ψηφιακά, καθαρά, όμορφα, με ταχύτητα και αξιοπιστία. 
> Παλαιότερα είχε γίνει μια απόπειρα να μεταφερθεί ένα κομμάτι της δουλειάς αυτής στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή. Πάει...πέθανε αυτή η ιστορία ; Συνεχίζετε ;


 
file mou, kalimera......
Exeis apolyto dikio, alla : Edo einai HELLAS !! DIladi:

Yparxoun gia paradigma, ektelonistes, pelates pou erxonte kathimerina kai paradidoun eggrafa piasmena me karfitses, velones, pinezes, etc. Oi perissoteroi de, milan limaniatika agglika, poso mallon na boreis na synergastis mazi tous me pc kai me oti kalo prosferei i texnologia!
opote......oi ekatontades fakeloi (analoga to megethos tis etairias) stivagmenoi pantou !! einai ena xaraktiristiko ton praktoreion,,,,,gia tin ploioktisia den ksero ti ginete, fantazome tha einai kalytera ke s'afto!

----------


## Morgan

to thema twn ilektronikwn fortwtikwn den einai thema ellhnikhs dysleitourgias oi ploikthtwn vs limaniwn.. einai pagkosmio provlhma enw edw kai xronia , yparxoun skepseis gia thn xrhsimopoihsh mias hlektronikhs b/l pou tha antikathista tous paradosiakous tropous. yparxoun antikeimenikes diskolies omws kai h texnologia den parexei thn asfaleia pou xreiazetai, kaneis den kserei pios einai pisw apo mia othonh kai paei legontas. omws opws kai na exei arga h grhgora ekei tha pame.

----------


## Morgan

> Αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τα containers, μερικές χρήσιμες παρατηρήσεις, προς συζήτηση:
> 1) Το letter of Indemnity


Opws lene, to LOI einai toso kalo oso kai aytos pou sto dinei. ara an einai mapa o ypografwn tote mapa kai to LOI - Opws lene kai kapoioi dikhgoroi, ta LOI einai "symfwnies metaksy apatewnwn" thelontas na tonizsoun thn mhdenikh tous aksia. Allwste kanena eidous indemnity den stekei se dikasthrio kai skopos tou einai na eksipiretisei tis emporikes anagkes ths agoras. 
Ta antigrafa twn fortwtikwn feroun clausing pou anaferei NON-NEGOTIABLE , ara aytomata den mporoun na apotelesoun apodeiksh kyriothtas fortiou

----------


## Morgan

Opws swsta anaferei o Michael stalies h laytime einai o xronos pou exei o naylwths diathesimo sto limani wste na fortwsei h na ksefortwsei to ploio ; tolautime mporei na ekfrazetai eite se wres (hmeres) eite se tonous/wra (loaded or discharged). gia na arxisei na metraei o xronos prepei to ploi na thewreitai ftasmeno opws ayto orizetai sto charter party kai to prepon NOR na exei dwthei. sta tankers o xronos arxizei eite 6 wres meta to NOR eite me to desimo sto ntoko, opoio erthei nwritera.
kathe wra meta apo thn pareleysh aytou tou xronou onomazetai demurrage kai plhrwnetai efoson den einai ftaiksimo tou ploiokthth sinithws me ena symfwnhmeno poso p.x. 25,000$ per day/pro rata

gia na diasfalistei oti to "pesimo"sta demurrages den einai ftaiksimo tou ploiokthth, prepei na thrountai swsta SOFs , na didontai ta katallhla notices, kai LOPs alla kai na exoun provlefthei sxetika sto charter party gia to ti thewreitai eythini tou owner kai ti tou charterer kai ti ginetai se periptwseis pou den einai kanenos eythini (p.x. USCG random security inspection).

----------


## Morgan

Genikes plhrofories: To contract of sale fysiologika periexei tis parakatw plhrofories

1. perigrafh tou ploioy
2. hull identification number
3. equipment identification numbers ths mhxanhs 
4. registration h' documentation numbers
5. inventory tou eksoplismou pou symperilamvanetai sthn pwlhsh
6. timh kai orous apoplhrwmhs
7.xronos kai meros paradoshs
8. dhlwtiko pithanwn  mortgages, liens & claims;
9. terms and conditions  gia  survey; 

Gia ta ploia pou paradidontai apo thn yarda apeftheias (newbuilding) ta themata pou prokyptoun einai diaforetika kai poio polyploka. ekei asxoleisai me thn poiothta twn ylikwn , me thn leitourgia twn mhxanhmatwn (apo radar ws engine cylinders), ton akrivh xrono paradoshs ktl. Prepei na kalyfthoun periptwseis negligence, kai na kathoristoun ta liabilities olwn twn emplekomenwn. 

ena deigma edw: http://www.jseinc.org/document/sales...1999sample.pdf

----------


## Petros

Morgan το Security Inspection λογικα το πλοιο δεν επιβαρυνει, αφου ειναι ευθυνη του πλοιου και οι ναυλωτες δεν εχουν να κανουν με αυτο αμεσα?

----------


## Morgan

> Morgan το Security Inspection λογικα το πλοιο δεν επιβαρυνει, αφου ειναι ευθυνη του πλοιου και οι ναυλωτες δεν εχουν να κανουν με αυτο αμεσα?


logika oxi - den epivarynei to ploio giati den eksartatai apo auto. einai sinithws random check pou epivalletai men logo ths listas twn prohgoumenwn p.x. 10 port of calls, alla den exei na kanei me thn vasikh ypoxrewsh tou owner na parousiasei ena vapori kathola etoima kai in accordance me ta regulations . To ploio an kai  eksoplismeno kai me to aparaithto documentation (upoxrewsh apo to c/p) epilegetai gia ena security boarding. den shmainei omws oti kaname ws owners kati lathos. phgame se ena limani pou dietakse o naylwths. 
mou exei tyxei MONO MIA fora o naylwths na mhn thelei na plhrwsei ayto ton xrono kai ayto giati oi owners fanhkan elastikoi kai ithelan na teleiwnoun

----------


## sonia24

δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι ειχε ξεκινησει διαδικασια να γινουν ηλεκτρονικα ολα αυτα. ειχα σκεφτει βεβαια την πιθανοτητα να γινει γιατι η χαρτουρα που μαζευεται ειναι απιστευτη!!! δηλαδη ελεος...αλλα ειναι Ελλαδα, εδω οπως ειπε και ο συναδελφος...

----------


## sonia24

Τα παραπάνω έγγραφα, αναφέρονται στη θαλάσσια μεταφορά, όμως και στην αεροπορική καθώς και στην οδική χρησιμοποιούνται παρόμοια. 

εδω ειχαν μπει καποια post αλλα για τεχνικους λογους δεν καταγραφηκαν. θα τα επαναφερω παλι.

----------


## sonia24

*1.* *Ενιαίο* *Διοικητικό* *Εγγραφο** (**ΕΔΕ**)**– Single Administrative Document, SAD* 
Το ΕΔΕ χρησιμοποιείται σε όλη την Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση και εκτός από τη γλώσσα είναι πανομοιότυπο σε όλες τις χώρες-μέλη.
Αν και το ΕΔΕ μπορεί να συμπληρωθεί από τον φορτωτή, είναι ευκολότερο η διαδικασία αυτή να γίνει από τον μεταφορέα, ο οποίος έχει όλες τις πληροφορίες που αφορούν τη μεταφορά του συγκεκριμένου φορτίου, όπως είναι το όνομα του πλοίου.

*2. Τιμολόγιο*
Το Τιμολόγιο πρέπει να συνοδεύει κάθε φόρτωση, ακόμη και όταν τα εμπορεύματα αποστέλλονται ελεύθερα πληρωμής.
Το τιμολόγιο είναι το βασικό έγγραφο που χρησιμοποιείται στις εξαγωγές, και κάθε άλλο έγγραφο χρησιμοποιεί πληροφορίες οι οποίες εμφανίζονται σε αυτό.
Συχνά ζητείται από τους εξαγωγείς να προετοιμάσουν ένα προτιμολόγιο (ProformaInvoice). Το έγγραφο αυτό χρησιμοποιείται υπό τύπον προσφοράς ή όταν η πληρωμή γίνεται προκαταβολικά και οι λέξεις proforma πρέπει να εμφανίζονται ευκρινώς.
Μερικές χώρες ζητούν επικυρωμένα ή θεωρημένα τιμολόγια, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ο εξαγωγέας πρέπει να έχει το τιμολόγιό του θεωρημένο πριν από την αποστολή των εμπορευμάτων. Η θεώρηση ή η επικύρωση γίνονται από Εμπορικό Επιμελητήριο ή από Πρεσβεία, ανάλογα με τις απαιτήσεις της χώρας προορισμού.

*3.* *Πιστοποιητικό προέλευσης*
Ένα άλλο έγγραφο που απαιτείται συχνά είναι ο Πιστοποιητικό προέλευσης, το οποίο πρέπει να συμπληρώνεται πριν από την εξαγωγή των εμπορευμάτων.
Στην Ελλάδα τα Πιστοποιητικά Προέλευσης χορηγούνται από τα Εμπορικά Επιμελητήρια. Μετά τη συμπλήρωση του σχετικού εντύπου, το Επιμελητήριο θεωρεί το Πιστοποιητικό και χρεώνει κάποια έξοδα για τη μεσολάβησή του.
Ολες οι αραβικές χώρες ζητούν πιστοποιητικό προέλευσης θεωρημένο από τον Εμπορικό Ακόλουθο της Πρεσβείας τους στην Ελλάδα.
Στην περίπτωση που κάποια αραβική χώρα δεν έχει Πρεσβεία ή Προξενείο στην Ελλάδα, τότε ζητείται η θεώρηση από την Πρεσβεία οποιασδήποτε άλλης αραβικής χώρας.

*4.* *Κιβωτολόγιο*
Το Κιβωτολόγιο περιγράφει το περιεχόμενο ενός φορτίου.
Πολλές από τις πληροφορίες που εμφανίζονται στο τιμολόγιο επαναλαμβάνονται και στο Κιβωτολόγιο, το οποίο περιλαμβάνει τον αριθμό και το είδος των κιβωτίων, το περιεχόμενό τους, το καθαρό και μικτό βάρος σε χιλιόγραμμα καθώς και τις πλήρεις διατάσεις και το συνολικό μέγεθος κάθε κιβωτίου.
Στο κάτω μέρος του κιβωτολογίου αθροίζονται όλες οι μονάδες συσκευασίας.

*5.* *Πιστοποιητικό* *συμμόρφωσης** (Certificate of conformity)*
Το Πιστοποιητικό Συμμόρφωσης επιβεβαιώνει ότι τα εμπορεύματα είναι σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που ισχύουν στη χώρα εισαγωγής. Το Πιστοποιητικό πρέπει να εκδίδεται πριν από τη φόρτωση. Οι περισσότερες χώρες ορίζουν έναν Οργανισμό σε κάθε χώρα που είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνος για την έκδοση αυτών των πιστοποιητικών.
Οι οργανισμοί αυτοί ζητούν συχνά να επαληθεύσουν τα φορτία πριν από την έκδοση του πιστοποιητικού συμμόρφωσης. Τα εμπορεύματα που φθάνουν στα σύνορα χωρίς πιστοποιητικό συμμόρφωσης κινδυνεύουν να κατασχεθούν. Οι εξαγωγείς θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι οι εταιρείες που εκδίδουν τα πιστοποιητικά χρεώνουν κάποια έξοδα για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών τους (περίπου 10% επί της αξίας του οριστικού τιμολογίου), τα οποία θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουν κατά την προετοιμασία των προσφορών τους.

*5. Έντυπα συμπληρούμενα από τους μεταφορείς*
Εκτός από τα έγγραφα που είναι κοινά για όλες τις μεταφορές, κάθε είδος μεταφοράς έχει τα δικά της ιδιαίτερα έγγραφα.
Για τα θαλάσσια μεταφορά, το σημαντικότερο έγγραφο είναι η θαλάσσια φορτωτική (billoflading), για συντομία συνήθως B/Lκαι είναι ένα από τα παλαιότερα έγγραφα που χρησιμοποιούνται στο διεθνές εμπόριο. 
Το έντυπο εξακολουθεί να αποτελεί πολύ σημαντικό έγγραφο, το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται σε όλες σχεδόν τις περιπτώσεις που τα εμπορεύματα αποστέλλονται στο εξωτερικό με Container ή με πλοίο. Η φορτωτική θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς εξυπηρετεί πολλούς σκοπούς και ταυτόχρονα είναι νομικό έγγραφο.

Οι φορτωτικές θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς εκδίδονται από τις Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες, τις Μεταφορικές Εταιρείες και από την FIATA, τη Διεθνή Ομοσπονδία του Συνδέσμου Μεταφορικών Εταιρειών. Η πρώτη ιδιότητα της φορτωτικής θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς είναι η χρησιμότητά της ως απόδειξης για τα εμπορεύματα. Εάν τα εμπορεύματα φορτώνονται με συμβατικό τρόπο, είναι δυνατός ο φυσικός έλεγχος του φορτίου κατά την φόρτωση.

Η φορτωτική θαλάσσιας μεταφοράς περιλαμβάνει πλήρη στοιχεία για τον αριθμό των μονάδων συσκευασίας και περιγραφή των εμπορευμάτων. Οπου η μεταφορά γίνεται με containers, η φορτωτική αναφέρει τον αριθμό του container με τη δήλωση «δηλώθηκε ότι περιέχει», επειδή η Ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία βασίζεται στις πληροφορίες του πελάτη της και το προσωπικό της προβλήτας αδυνατεί να ελέγξει κάθε container ξεχωριστά.

----------


## istioploos

giati stamatise to thema .... exei endiaferon

----------


## istioploos

malista kati pou me apasxolei  poly  teleytea einai to pou kai pws mpwro na vrw gia agora ploia pros dialish....

----------


## Morgan

exei , exei alla thelei kai psaksimo.
exeis vrei pou mporeis na vreis ta ploia pou les gia scrap?

----------


## Michael

> malista kati pou me apasxolei poly teleytea einai to pou kai pws mpwro na vrw gia agora ploia pros dialish....


Για δες κια αυτό:
http://www.shipbreaking.net/

----------


## vassilisman

mias poy tofere i koyventa, oi times toy scrap ana tono xeroyme sew ti epipeda einai ?

----------


## gvaggelas

την περασμένη εβδομάδα η διάλυση ενός δεξαμενόπλοιου έκανε ρεκόρ, με 503 ή 505 $ τον τόνο

----------


## Morgan

μετα απο μηνες απευθειας διαπραγματευσεων ειμαι επιτελους στην ευχαριστη θεση να ανακοινωσω οτι η exxonmobil , βασικος μας πελατης, δεχθηκε να ακολουθησει την κοινη πρακτικη και να συμφωνησει addenda (2) που καλυπτουν operations ( blending onboard & additives to the cargo) τα οποια αν και γινονταν, δεν καλυπτονταν απο ορους του ν/σ . Η συνεπεια ειναι ο πλοιοκτητης να ειναι ακαλυπτος....και λογω δηθεν commerciality  δεχονταν το ρισκο.

δυστυχως σε εταιρειες με ελλειψη πρακτικης γνωσης , πολλα πραγματα περνανε στα ψιλα και ολοι αρχιζουν να τρεχουν μονο οταν στραβωσουν πολυ....

προσοχη στα ν/σ και οτι οδηγιες λαμβανονται ειτε στην χ/ν ειτε στο ταξιδι , πρεπει να ελεγχονται και να ειναι in consistance  με τις συμφωνιες

----------


## saltwater

> μετα απο μηνες απευθειας διαπραγματευσεων ειμαι επιτελους στην ευχαριστη θεση να ανακοινωσω οτι η exxonmobil , βασικος μας πελατης, δεχθηκε να ακολουθησει την κοινη πρακτικη και να συμφωνησει addenda (2) που καλυπτουν operations ( blending onboard & additives to the cargo) τα οποια αν και γινονταν, δεν καλυπτονταν απο ορους του ν/σ . Η συνεπεια ειναι ο πλοιοκτητης να ειναι ακαλυπτος....και λογω δηθεν commerciality δεχονταν το ρισκο.
> 
> δυστυχως σε εταιρειες με ελλειψη πρακτικης γνωσης , πολλα πραγματα περνανε στα ψιλα και ολοι αρχιζουν να τρεχουν μονο οταν στραβωσουν πολυ....
> 
> προσοχη στα ν/σ και οτι οδηγιες λαμβανονται ειτε στην χ/ν ειτε στο ταξιδι , πρεπει να ελεγχονται και να ειναι in consistance με τις συμφωνιες


Συγγνωμη, Morgan, που δουλεύεις ? διότι οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες μπορούν να θεωρηθούν αρκετά confidential.... Και πιστεύω είναι μη επαγγελματικό να βάζεις τέτοιες πληροφορίες σε ένα φορουμ...

Nevertheless όντως είναι καλό αυτό που έγινε... Όπως επίσης είναι σύνηθης πρακτική τα LOI's ή LOI Invocation, με αποτέλεσμα μέσα σε 3 χρόνια period charter να μην έχουμε δεί ούτε μία φορτωτική (όλα στο βωμό του commercial-wise...)

----------


## Morgan

αντι-επαγγελματικο θα ειναι να πω που και πως δουλευω και λεπτομερειες για την δουλεια οπως και για τις οικονομικους παραμετρους των συμβολαιων κτλ κτλκτλ. καταλαβαινομαστε νομιζω. 
η συμφωνια lois  που ειναι βρισκεται και στο 99% των ναυλοσυμφωνων των ελληνικων εταιρειων ειναι ενα δεδομενο που εδω μολις επιτευχθηκε.

σου προτεινω να μην χαρακτηριζεις χωρις να γνωριζεις ουτε εμενα ουτε το φορουμ - ειναι το λιγοτερο αγενες .

anyway περιμενουμε την συνεισφορα της γνωσης σου και της εμπειριας σου για την βοηθεια την δικη μου αλλα και των μελων του φορουμ που διψουν για μαθηση.

----------


## saltwater

Συγγνώμη αν το πήρες έτσι απλά ήταν το π΄ρώτο μήνυμα το δικό σου που είδα και είπα να αντιδράσω και να το παίξω έξυπνος ... Χε χε όχι πλάκα κάνω. Απλά το είπα απο την άποψη του΄ότι εάν είχα κι εγώ κοντράτο η διαπραγματευόμουν ένα με την Exxonmobil, θα μπορούσα άνετα να ζητήσω κι εγώ τη συμφωνία που συνάψατε, μιας και δεν σε ξέρω... ΟΚ ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΟ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## uziel

> Ακουστε ενα σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας (διοτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει αμεσα με το chartering), να μου πειτε που κανω λαθος:
> 
> Λογω ακαταλληλων αμπαριων ο voyage charterer αποφασιζει να ακυρωσει το ναυλοσυμφωνο λογω breach of condition, και ζηταει και αποζημιωση για τις ζημιες που επαθε.
> 
> Για τον ιδιο λογο ο time charterer βγαζει το πλοιο off-hire και ζηταει αποζημιωση απο τον πλοιοκτητη επισης για τις δικες του ζημιες. (Μπορει να ακυρωσει και το time charter party αν το κρινει απαραιτητο?). Θεωρειστε οτι μιλαμε για τα συνηθη ναυλοσυμφωνα με τους συνηθεις ορους.


Petros επειδή αυτή είναι η δουλειά μου(ναυλώσεις) όσο και αν σου φένεται σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ναι μπορεί να το κάνει. Βέβαια υπάρχει μια δικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί. Από τη στιγμή που έχει υπογραφεί ενα ναυλοσύμφωνο είναι λογικό να έχουν προσυμφωνηθεί και κάποιο όροι(*terms/conditions/COF/CIF/κ.τ.λ*) όπως πόλύ σωστά προείπες. Υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση να έχει προσυμφωνηθεί σε σχετικό συνοδευτικό παράρτημα η μέση οριαία ταχύτητα μεταφοράς φορτίων,η καταλληλότητα των χώρων και των μέσων στοιβασίας και φόρτωσης του πλοίου και άλλα πολλά....Κάθε ΄πλοίο λοιπόν δύναται να υπόκειται σε επιθεωρήσεις *(external audits)* από απεσταλμένους των ναυλωτων , παραληπτών κ.τ.λ.(αυτοί πέρνουν τις μίζες) Αν λοιπόν αυτός ισχυριστεί ότι το φορτίο το οποίο μετέφερε ήταν ευπαθή και λόγω της κακής κατάστασης των αμπαριών προξενήθηκε βλάβη έχει το δικαίωμα με απλά ναυτικά λόγια να το <<κοψει>>(πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι η βλάβη προξενήθηκε από το πλοίο και πως το φορτίο δεν φορτώθηκε έτσι. Γι αυτό έχουν κατασκευαστεί τα σφραγιδάκια που έχουν οι πλοίαρχοι των πλοίων και λένε <<only for receipt>> για κάτι τέτοια περίεργα γεγονότα). Τώρα συμβαίνουν τα εξής, ή ακυρώνεται το ναυλοσύμφωνο και αποζημιώνεται αυτός για τη ζημιά που έπθαθε ίσως να υπολογιστεί και ολική αποζημίωση για τον υπολειπόμενο χρόνο του ναυλοσυμφώνου  ανάλογα με τη διάρκειά του.(συνήθως από ασφαλιστική)  , ή επισκευάζεται το αμπάρι και συνεχίζεται κανονικά η ναύλωση αλλά γίνεται υπολογισμός της απώλειας των χρημάτων που έχει χάσει αυτός μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι επισκευές και πάλι αποζημιώνεται(time chartering), ή πολύ απλά ο πλοιοκτήτης βγάζει μία μίζα, την παίρνει ο αρμόδιος και κάνει γαργάρα την υπόθεση(πράγμα που γίνεται συνήθως) γιατί δεν συμφέρει κανέναν να χάσει χρόνο και χρήμα ή βρίσκεται κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική φόρμουλα. Ό,τι πάντως και να γίνει το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο γραμματικός που ήταν στο βαπόρι και του έκοψαν τα αμπάρια ακόμα και αν το πλοίο ήταν σαπάκι και δεν φταίει ο ίδος , θα πάει στο σπίτι του as soon as possible. :-)Εν τέλει πάντως είναι αδύνατο έως ακατόρθωτο να γίνει άμεση διακοπή όλης της συμφωνίας γιατί θα μεσολαβήσουν τα law departments των εταιριών, θα γίνουν δικαστήρια και μια αρκετά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι 2 πλευρές καταλήγουν σε συμβιβασμό γιατί όπως σου προανέφερα δεν συμφέρει κανέναν να χάνει χρόνο και χρήμα.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Petros

Με καλυψες γιατι εκτος απο τα λιγα θεωρητικα που καποιοι ισως ξερουμε, μας ειπες και τι θα γινοταν σε μια τετοια περιπτωση στην πραξη.

Ευχαριστω πολυ και περιμενουμε τη συμμετοχη σου στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα.

----------


## saltwater

> Petros επειδή αυτή είναι η δουλειά μου(ναυλώσεις) όσο και αν σου φένεται σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας, ναι μπορεί να το κάνει. Βέβαια υπάρχει μια δικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί. Από τη στιγμή που έχει υπογραφεί ενα ναυλοσύμφωνο είναι λογικό να έχουν προσυμφωνηθεί και κάποιο όροι(*terms/conditions/COF/CIF/κ.τ.λ*) όπως πόλύ σωστά προείπες. Υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση να έχει προσυμφωνηθεί σε σχετικό συνοδευτικό παράρτημα η μέση οριαία ταχύτητα μεταφοράς φορτίων,η καταλληλότητα των χώρων και των μέσων στοιβασίας και φόρτωσης του πλοίου και άλλα πολλά....Κάθε ΄πλοίο λοιπόν δύναται να υπόκειται σε επιθεωρήσεις *(external audits)* από απεσταλμένους των ναυλωτων , παραληπτών κ.τ.λ.(αυτοί πέρνουν τις μίζες) Αν λοιπόν αυτός ισχυριστεί ότι το φορτίο το οποίο μετέφερε ήταν ευπαθή και λόγω της κακής κατάστασης των αμπαριών προξενήθηκε βλάβη έχει το δικαίωμα με απλά ναυτικά λόγια να το <<κοψει>>(πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι η βλάβη προξενήθηκε από το πλοίο και πως το φορτίο δεν φορτώθηκε έτσι. Γι αυτό έχουν κατασκευαστεί τα σφραγιδάκια που έχουν οι πλοίαρχοι των πλοίων και λένε <<only for receipt>> για κάτι τέτοια περίεργα γεγονότα). Τώρα συμβαίνουν τα εξής, ή ακυρώνεται το ναυλοσύμφωνο και αποζημιώνεται αυτός για τη ζημιά που έπθαθε ίσως να υπολογιστεί και ολική αποζημίωση για τον υπολειπόμενο χρόνο του ναυλοσυμφώνου ανάλογα με τη διάρκειά του.(συνήθως από ασφαλιστική) , ή επισκευάζεται το αμπάρι και συνεχίζεται κανονικά η ναύλωση αλλά γίνεται υπολογισμός της απώλειας των χρημάτων που έχει χάσει αυτός μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι επισκευές και πάλι αποζημιώνεται(time chartering), ή πολύ απλά ο πλοιοκτήτης βγάζει μία μίζα, την παίρνει ο αρμόδιος και κάνει γαργάρα την υπόθεση(πράγμα που γίνεται συνήθως) γιατί δεν συμφέρει κανέναν να χάσει χρόνο και χρήμα ή βρίσκεται κάποια άλλη εναλλακτική φόρμουλα. Ό,τι πάντως και να γίνει το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο γραμματικός που ήταν στο βαπόρι και του έκοψαν τα αμπάρια ακόμα και αν το πλοίο ήταν σαπάκι και δεν φταίει ο ίδος , θα πάει στο σπίτι του as soon as possible. :-)Εν τέλει πάντως είναι αδύνατο έως ακατόρθωτο να γίνει άμεση διακοπή όλης της συμφωνίας γιατί θα μεσολαβήσουν τα law departments των εταιριών, θα γίνουν δικαστήρια και μια αρκετά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία οπότε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις οι 2 πλευρές καταλήγουν σε συμβιβασμό γιατί όπως σου προανέφερα δεν συμφέρει κανέναν να χάνει χρόνο και χρήμα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


Εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής σχόλιο.

Το γεγονός οτι τα αμπάρια "κόπηκαν" συμφωνώ οτι είναι αιτία για να βγεί το βαπόρι off hire. Συγκεκριμένα η ρήτρα είναι διατυπωμένη συνήθως ωσ εξής "Should the vessel fails to pass the holds inspection she will be placed off hire from the time of her rejection until the date and time of being sucessfully passed. [...] Any *direct / proven* losses and/or expenses incurred as a result of such rejection will be for Owners account". 

Η ουσία έγκειται στο direct / proven όπου εδώ ο ναυλωτής θα πρέπει να αποδείξει οτι όντως ύπέστει έξοδα απο αυτήν την κατάσταση. Και στα έξοδα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται χαμένα κέρδη ή έσοδα. Μόνο έξοδα που έγιναν ευθέως λόγω της απόρριψης. Π.χ. το βαπόρι κάθησε περισσότερη ώρα στο ντόκο, ή έχασε τη μαρέα και έπρεπε να περιμένει άλλες 6 ώρες κλπ.

Το γεγονός οτι ο υποναυλωτής έλυσε τη συμφωνία λόγω των αμπαριών δεν "αφορά" τον Owner καθώς ο τελευτίος δεν μπορει να είναι υπόλογος για πραξεις και συμφωνίες μεταξύ τρίτων.

----------


## uziel

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω το εξής σχόλιο.
> 
> Το γεγονός οτι τα αμπάρια "κόπηκαν" συμφωνώ οτι είναι αιτία για να βγεί το βαπόρι off hire. Συγκεκριμένα η ρήτρα είναι διατυπωμένη συνήθως ωσ εξής "Should the vessel fails to pass the holds inspection she will be placed off hire from the time of her rejection until the date and time of being sucessfully passed. [...] Any *direct / proven* losses and/or expenses incurred as a result of such rejection will be for Owners account". 
> 
> Η ουσία έγκειται στο direct / proven όπου εδώ ο ναυλωτής θα πρέπει να αποδείξει οτι όντως ύπέστει έξοδα απο αυτήν την κατάσταση. Και στα έξοδα δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται χαμένα κέρδη ή έσοδα. Μόνο έξοδα που έγιναν ευθέως λόγω της απόρριψης. Π.χ. το βαπόρι κάθησε περισσότερη ώρα στο ντόκο, ή έχασε τη μαρέα και έπρεπε να περιμένει άλλες 6 ώρες κλπ.
> 
> Το γεγονός οτι ο υποναυλωτής έλυσε τη συμφωνία λόγω των αμπαριών δεν "αφορά" τον Owner καθώς ο τελευτίος δεν μπορει να είναι υπόλογος για πραξεις και συμφωνίες μεταξύ τρίτων.


 
Λοιπον, έχω τόρα να θέσω ένα άλλο ερώτημα που πραγματικά θα ήθελα τη συμβολή της γνώσης σας και την άποψή σας. Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με ναυλώσεις πλοίων στον Ελλαδικό χώρο, θα γνωρίζει ότι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των περιπτώσεων δεν χρησιμοποιείται ναυλοσύμφωνο παρά μόνω φορτωτική.(έχει το νομικό δικαίωμα η φορτωτική ως αξιόγραφο να αντικαθιστά το ναυλοσύμφωνο). Εδώ τα πράγματα όμως μπλέκουν αρκετά!!!!!Στις ναυλώσεις εξωτερικού όλοι θα έχουν δει στα voyage orders(μέρος του ναυλοσυμφώνου) να γίνεται λόγος για laydays canceldays σταλίες-επισταλίες κτλπ. Έχω έναν φίλο ο οποίος ασχολείται με τις ναυλώσεις πλοίων στην Ελλάδα,(όχι με μορφή πράκτορα-δουλεύει προς χάριν πλοιοκτήτη και έχει μηνιαίο μισθό και όχι ποσοστά)και του συνέβη το εξής: ενώ ένα μικρό motorship το οποίο το είχε ναυλώσει ήταν προγραμματισμένο να ξεφορτώσει μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα(δεν ήταν προσυμφωνημένο το πότε απλά υπολόγιζαν μερικές ώρες) ο παραλήπτης του φορτίου δεν πήγε να παρλάβει το φορτίο γιατί δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει τις υπερωρίες στους εργάτες-οδηγούς που θα το έπαιρναν οπότε το βαπόρι έμεινε άλλη μία μέρα στο λιμάνι.απεγνωσμένος λοιπόν με πήρε τηλ και με ρώτησε τι να κάνει.(το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν ο νόμος περί παρακαταθήκης του φορτίου και παράδοσής του σε τρίτο νομικό πρόσωπο της λιμενικής αρχής και αποθήκευσής του σε χώρο προσαρμοσμένο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις) οι λιμενικοί όμως την είχαν κάνει από το λιμεναρχείο και ο λιμενοφύλακας που είχε μείνει εκεί δεν είχε ιδέα για τέτοια νομικά θέματα. Ίσως να φένεται για γέλια η όλη κατάσταση, το βαποράκι όμως έκατσε μία μέρα ακόμα εκεί, ο παραλήπτης δεν πλήρωσε ούτε μία δεκάρα και τη χασούρα την πλήρωσε όλη ο πλοιοκτήτης και την κατσάδα την έφαγε ο φίλος μου που δεν βρήκε, άκουσον άκουσον φερέγγυο πελάτη!!!.Πιστέψτε με τα λεφτά που παίζονται στις εγχώριες μεταφορές δεν είναι λίγα, μόλις άκουσα το ποσό τρελάθηκα.Δεν θέλω να το αναφέω για ευνόητους λόγους.Εσείς τι θα κάνατε σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση?????

Υ.Γ. Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία και παρακάλια που είχε άνθρωπος της εταιρείας με τον παραλήπτη, του ζήτησε να πάει να παραλάβει και εκείνος όχι μόνο δεν πήγε αλλά του κατέβασε και γενναιές 14 στις βρισιές!!!!!!!!

----------


## Michael

> Λοιπον, έχω τόρα να θέσω ένα άλλο ερώτημα που πραγματικά θα ήθελα τη συμβολή της γνώσης σας και την άποψή σας. Όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί με ναυλώσεις πλοίων στον Ελλαδικό χώρο, θα γνωρίζει ότι στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των περιπτώσεων δεν χρησιμοποιείται ναυλοσύμφωνο παρά μόνω φορτωτική.(έχει το νομικό δικαίωμα η φορτωτική ως αξιόγραφο να αντικαθιστά το ναυλοσύμφωνο). Εδώ τα πράγματα όμως μπλέκουν αρκετά!!!!!Στις ναυλώσεις εξωτερικού όλοι θα έχουν δει στα voyage orders(μέρος του ναυλοσυμφώνου) να γίνεται λόγος για laydays canceldays σταλίες-επισταλίες κτλπ. Έχω έναν φίλο ο οποίος ασχολείται με τις ναυλώσεις πλοίων στην Ελλάδα,(όχι με μορφή πράκτορα-δουλεύει προς χάριν πλοιοκτήτη και έχει μηνιαίο μισθό και όχι ποσοστά)και του συνέβη το εξής: ενώ ένα μικρό motorship το οποίο το είχε ναυλώσει ήταν προγραμματισμένο να ξεφορτώσει μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα(δεν ήταν προσυμφωνημένο το πότε απλά υπολόγιζαν μερικές ώρες) ο παραλήπτης του φορτίου δεν πήγε να παρλάβει το φορτίο γιατί δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει τις υπερωρίες στους εργάτες-οδηγούς που θα το έπαιρναν οπότε το βαπόρι έμεινε άλλη μία μέρα στο λιμάνι.απεγνωσμένος λοιπόν με πήρε τηλ και με ρώτησε τι να κάνει.(το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν ο νόμος περί παρακαταθήκης του φορτίου και παράδοσής του σε τρίτο νομικό πρόσωπο της λιμενικής αρχής και αποθήκευσής του σε χώρο προσαρμοσμένο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις) οι λιμενικοί όμως την είχαν κάνει από το λιμεναρχείο και ο λιμενοφύλακας που είχε μείνει εκεί δεν είχε ιδέα για τέτοια νομικά θέματα. Ίσως να φένεται για γέλια η όλη κατάσταση, το βαποράκι όμως έκατσε μία μέρα ακόμα εκεί, ο παραλήπτης δεν πλήρωσε ούτε μία δεκάρα και τη χασούρα την πλήρωσε όλη ο πλοιοκτήτης και την κατσάδα την έφαγε ο φίλος μου που δεν βρήκε, άκουσον άκουσον φερέγγυο πελάτη!!!.Πιστέψτε με τα λεφτά που παίζονται στις εγχώριες μεταφορές δεν είναι λίγα, μόλις άκουσα το ποσό τρελάθηκα.Δεν θέλω να το αναφέω για ευνόητους λόγους.Εσείς τι θα κάνατε σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση?????
> 
> Υ.Γ. Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία και παρακάλια που είχε άνθρωπος της εταιρείας με τον παραλήπτη, του ζήτησε να πάει να παραλάβει και εκείνος όχι μόνο δεν πήγε αλλά του κατέβασε και γενναιές 14 στις βρισιές!!!!!!!!


χωρίς να γνωρίζω και πολλά, δεν μπορούσε να κάνει επίσχεση φορτίου;
Ίσως να έπρεπε να επειμείνει με τον λιμενοφύλακα. Αν δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει ποιές είναι οι αρμοδιότητές του αυτός σιγουρα θα υπήρχε και ανώτερός του.

----------


## uziel

Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε και μένα στο μυαλό.Αλλά αν μπλέξεις με τους ελληναράδες που παίρνουν τισ θέσεις καληνύχτα. Α και σημειωτέον ξέχασα να αναφέρω, ο παραλήπτης σαν επίσημη αιτιολογία διακοπής της εκφόρτωσης χρησιμοποίησε τη διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας(καταγγελία στο λιμεναρχείο) και η εκφόρτωση διακόπηκε. Ναι μη γελάτε γίνονται και αυτά στην Ελλάδα.!!!

----------


## Petros

Safeguards στα ναυλοσυμφωνα για τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν υπαρχουν? (Που να καλυφτουν και ολες οι περιεργες περιπτωσεις...)

----------


## uziel

> Safeguards στα ναυλοσυμφωνα για τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν υπαρχουν? (Που να καλυφτουν και ολες οι περιεργες περιπτωσεις...)


 
Στις ναυλώσεις εξωτερικού συνήθως οι λιμένες εκφόρτωσεις είναι ιδιωτικοί, οπότε αποφεύγεις όλα αυτά τα περίεργα. Στις εγχώριες όμως ναυλώσεις και δει σε αυτές που δεν χρησιμοποιείται ναυλοσύμφωνο παρά μόνο η φορτωτική δεν γνωρίζω πως μπορείς να καλυφτείς από αυτά τα λαμόγια.....

----------


## Michael

Αν την ευθύνη της εκφόρτωσης την είχε ο παραλήπτης, νομίζω πως αυτός ήταν υπεύθυνος να την εκτελέσει με τρόπο ώστε να μην υπάρξει διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας, και αν δεν μπορόυσε τότε, εφόσον δεν υπήρχε ειδική απαλλακτική ρήτρα ή δεν ήταν κάτι που είθισται στον συγκεκριμένο τόπο και το αποδέχωνται γενικά όλα τα μέρη, τότε θα έπρεπε να αποζημιώσει σχετικά το πλοίο.  Αν βέβαια την ευθύνη την είχε το πλοίο,τότε το αντίθετο.

----------


## uziel

> Αν την ευθύνη της εκφόρτωσης την είχε ο παραλήπτης, νομίζω πως αυτός ήταν υπεύθυνος να την εκτελέσει με τρόπο ώστε να μην υπάρξει διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας, και αν δεν μπορόυσε τότε, εφόσον δεν υπήρχε ειδική απαλλακτική ρήτρα ή δεν ήταν κάτι που είθισται στον συγκεκριμένο τόπο και το αποδέχωνται γενικά όλα τα μέρη, τότε θα έπρεπε να αποζημιώσει σχετικά το πλοίο. Αν βέβαια την ευθύνη την είχε το πλοίο,τότε το αντίθετο.


Ορθό αυτό που λες, γνωστό και απόλυτα κατανοητό. Δεν υπάρχει όμως ναυλοσύμφωνο, δεν έχουν συμφωνηθεί σταλλίες, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο παρά μόνο η φορτωτική,κανένας άλλος περιοριστικός όρος. Πως τελικά κατοχυρώνεται ο οπλοιοκτήτης και διεκδικεί χρήματα σε ενδεχόμενες καθυστερήσεις αφού δεν υπάρχει καμία ναυλοσυμφωνική ρήτρα πουθενά παρά μόνο η φορτωτική. Η οποία μπορεί νομικά να αντικαθιστά το ναυλοσύμφωνο χάριν ευκολίας και συντομίας, ουσία κατ' ουσία όμως δεν συμφέρει τον πλοιοκτήτη.

----------


## Michael

> , ουσία κατ' ουσία όμως δεν συμφέρει τον πλοιοκτήτη.


Ναι, αυτό είναι προφανές εκ του αποτελέμαστος άλλωστε. Πάντως νομικά η υπόθεση θα κρινόταν, αν έφτανε στο ακροατήριο, βάσει των τοπικών συνηθειών και των πραγματικών περιστατικών. Βέβαια, στην πράξη είναι λίαν δύσκολο να αποδείξει κανείς αμφότερα... Συνεπώς η λύση που προβάλει είναι "ου μπλέξεις"! Αν ο ναυλωτής είναι ευκαιριακού τύπου και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η εμπορική του φήμη τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα για τον πλοιοκτήτη. Αν όμως ενδιαφέρεται για την φήμη του στην αγορά, μια προσφυγή σε διαιτησία ή ένας αμοιβαίος συμβιβασμός είναι μάλλον η προσφορότερη λύση. Βέβαια η καλύτερη λύση παραμένει η πρόληψη, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως πρέπει κανείς να είναι πολύ προσεχτικός στις επιλογές των ανθρώπων με τους οποίους συναλλάσσεται. Καμμιά φορά συμφέρει ένας μικρότερος ή πιο κατοπινός, αλλά πιο σίγουρος ναύλος από έναν υψηλότερο ή πιο άμεσο, αλλά αμφίβολο για την εισπραξή του ή τις τυχόν απομειώσεις του. Όποτε φυσιολογικά καταλήγουμε πως μάλλον ο πλοιοκτήτης εμφάνισε την πλέον εύλογη στάση απέναντι στον αγαπητό φίλο μας, έστω και αν κατα βάση αυτός δεν έφταιγε. Δεν εφταιγε από πρόθεση, έφταιγε όμως από απειρία ή αμέλεια. Την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο προσεχτικός και μαζί με αυτόν και όλοι υπόλοιποι που γνωρίσαμε το γεγονός.

----------


## uziel

> Ναι, αυτό είναι προφανές εκ του αποτελέμαστος άλλωστε. Πάντως νομικά η υπόθεση θα κρινόταν, αν έφτανε στο ακροατήριο, βάσει των τοπικών συνηθειών και των πραγματικών περιστατικών. Βέβαια, στην πράξη είναι λίαν δύσκολο να αποδείξει κανείς αμφότερα... Συνεπώς η λύση που προβάλει είναι "ου μπλέξεις"! Αν ο ναυλωτής είναι ευκαιριακού τύπου και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η εμπορική του φήμη τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα για τον πλοιοκτήτη. Αν όμως ενδιαφέρεται για την φήμη του στην αγορά, μια προσφυγή σε διαιτησία ή ένας αμοιβαίος συμβιβασμός είναι μάλλον η προσφορότερη λύση. Βέβαια η καλύτερη λύση παραμένει η πρόληψη, πράγμα που σημαίνει πως πρέπει κανείς να είναι πολύ προσεχτικός στις επιλογές των ανθρώπων με τους οποίους συναλλάσσεται. Καμμιά φορά συμφέρει ένας μικρότερος ή πιο κατοπινός, αλλά πιο σίγουρος ναύλος από έναν υψηλότερο ή πιο άμεσο, αλλά αμφίβολο για την εισπραξή του ή τις τυχόν απομειώσεις του. Όποτε φυσιολογικά καταλήγουμε πως μάλλον ο πλοιοκτήτης εμφάνισε την πλέον εύλογη στάση απέναντι στον αγαπητό φίλο μας, έστω και αν κατα βάση αυτός δεν έφταιγε. Δεν εφταιγε από πρόθεση, έφταιγε όμως από απειρία ή αμέλεια. Την επόμενη φορά θα είναι πιο προσεχτικός και μαζί με αυτόν και όλοι υπόλοιποι που γνωρίσαμε το γεγονός.


Εγώ πάντως επί προσωπικού αγαπητέ michael του είπα πολύ απλά να μην ξανακάνει τέτοιου τύπου ναύλωση με πρωτοσυνεργαζόμενο πελάτη. Καθ'ότι οι καλοί λογαριασμοί κάνουν τους καλούς φίλους. Αν θες σιγουριά φτιάχνεις ένα ναυλοσύμφωνο και αν η εταιρεία σου είναι μικρή και δεν υπάρχει η γνώση για τη δημιουργία ενός ναυλοσυμφώνου, παίρνεις το gencon, προσθέτεις και λοιπούς όρους που ενδιαφέρουν εσένα και έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου. Απλές και καθαρές δουλειές.

----------


## Petros

Καλησπερα!

Ανοιγω ξανα ενα σημαντικο θεμα της ποντοπορου ναυτιλιας το οποιο εχει αδικως ατονισει αρκετα με μια ερωτηση:

Ποια ειναι η πιο συνηθης μορφη claims που αντιμετωπιζεται σε σχεση με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα κατα ταξιδι? Να υποθεσω αυτα που εχουν να κανουν με demmurrage/despatch money?

----------


## CHS

Αν και ανήκω στο τεχνικό, συνεπώς αναρμόδιος να απαντήσω, απο αυτά που έχω δεί, συνήθως πάει ανάλογα με το τύπο φορτίου.

Αν έχουμε τσουβαλάτο φορτίο π.χ. ρύζι τότε το πιθανότερο claim ειναι delivery shortage αν φυσικά δεν το έχουμε κάνει μούσκεμα οπότε τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά σοβαρότερα.

Αν έχουμε steel coils, τότε λόγω υγρασίας μπορεί να έχουμε επιφανειακή σκουριά ή ζημιά λόγω μετατόπισης φορτίου.

Βασικής σημασίας είναι τα pre - shipment condition και quantity surveys καθώς και οι εκάστοτε παρατηρήσεις στα Mate's receipts και στα B/L

Ας μας βοηθήσει / διορθώσει κάποιος ειδικός στο θέμα διότι παρουσιάζει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Morgan

> Καλησπερα!
> 
> Ανοιγω ξανα ενα σημαντικο θεμα της ποντοπορου ναυτιλιας το οποιο εχει αδικως ατονισει αρκετα με μια ερωτηση:
> 
> Ποια ειναι η πιο συνηθης μορφη claims που αντιμετωπιζεται σε σχεση με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα κατα ταξιδι? Να υποθεσω αυτα που εχουν να κανουν με demmurrage/despatch money?


σιε εταιρειες που εχω εργασθει τα πιο σηνυθισμενα ειναι τα performance (underperformance) claims. το βαπορι για καποιο λογο δεν επιασε την ταχυτητα του ναυλοσυμφωνου, ή καταναλωσε  παραπανω πετρελαια απο αυτα που εχουν συμφωνηθει κ.ο.κ. 
Σηνυθισμενη επισης ειναι η περιπτωση που οι ναυλωτες αμφισβητουν την εγκυροτητα της επιστολης ετοιμοτητας .. NOR...

----------


## gvaggelas

Το Notice of Readiness όντως αποτελεί συχνή αιτία για την απαίτηση αποζημίωσης. Αρκετές φορές ένα πλοίο δίνει NOR χωρίς να βρίσκεται στην προκαθορισμένη θέση (ράδα). Σκοπός είναι αφενός να τηρηθούν οι όροι του ναυλοσυμφώνου αλλά και να 'ρίξει στάχτη' στα μάτια του ναυλωτή προκειμένου να κερδίσει λίγο χρόνο ώστε να βρεθεί στην προκαθορισμένη θέση. Βέβαια στις μέρες μας με τα νέα συστήματα (AIS, GPS, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ξεγελάσεις τον ναυλωτή.

----------


## Petros

Πιστευα οτι οι σχετικοι οροι για το NOR σε ναυλοσυμφωνα που εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι αρκετα ξεκαθαροι, αλλα απο ο,τι ακουω στην πραξη υπαρχουν μεγαλες επιπλοκες για διαφορους λογους.(arrived ship, port limits, correct tendering etc).

Μπορει κανενας εμπειρικα να μας πει καποιο/καποια παραδειγματα τετοιων περιπτωσεων για συζητηση?

----------


## Morgan

Katarxas na ksekatharisoume kati : an thelei o naylwths na vrei an eisai sto swsto shmeio gia to NOR mporei na to kanei sta perissotera pleon limani atou kosmou. Sthn pragmatikothta omws kai oi ploiarxoi den einai vlakes na dinoun NOR 30 milia prin thn afiksh gia na "ksegelasoun"... ayta mas teleiwsan.
**Provlhma mporei na dhmiourghthei otan p.x.:
to ploio dwsei NOR entos tou customary place gia to NOR alla molis paei na ksekinhsei meta apo p.x. 4 meres anamonh sthn rada, parousiasei mhxaniko h allo provlhma pou apotrepei thn amesh prosegkish tou/desimo ston ntoko.
ti ginetai tote? pws metraei o xronos? htan etoimo otan edwse NOR ? kai an htan tote, pote stamathse na einai? metraei h oxi h epistolkh etoimothtas?
**Provlhma yparxei gia ton safh kathorismo tou customary area tou limaniou eidika se perioxes pou den yparxei safhs plhroforhsh apo ta local authorities.
**Provlhma mporei na dhmiourgithei otan gia to arrival sthn Nea Orleanh dineis NOR mono sto SW PASS (14 wres or so prin thn N.Orleani). Kapoioi naylwtes to amfisvhtoun.
**Antistoix kata thn afiksh sto B.Aires kai gia to pou prepei na dwseis NOR ekei (p.x.Recalada h La Plata)

ktl ktl ktl

----------


## harry_24

Γειά σας δεν ξέρω εαν απευθύνομαι στη σωστή θεματική ενότητα του FORUM ειμαι φοιτητής σε ναυτιλιακό τμήμα και θα ήθελα εάν γνωρίζεται κάποια διεύθυνση ή απο την εμπειρία σας  κάποιο περιστατικό όπου η ηθική (ethics in shipping business) έπεξε σημαντικό ρόλο στη απάτη όσον αφορά το Letter of credit 

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## stw77

Kalimera. Euxaristos na voithiso, apo tin plevra mou, oso mporo, alla den mporo na katalavo to periexomeno pou zitas, mias kai "apati" kai "ethics" den mporo na ta "pantrepso" kapos...

Ksekatharise to "pedio" na sou steilo "yliko".

rgrds,
stw77
=======

----------


## Petros

Θα βρεις σχετικα cases αν ψαξεις στο lloyd's βαζοντας θεμα letter of credit πιστευω.

----------


## captain 83

Παλαιότερα σε κάποιο thread ειχαν δημοσιυτεί κάποιοι τύποι ναυλοσυμφώνων, αλλά δε θυμάμαι που. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

Υ.Γ Έγραψα στην αναζήτηση ναυλοσύμφωνο, μου έβγαλε αυτό το thread, αλλά δεν έχει κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον εννοείς αυτά που είναi σε αντίστοιχο θέμα στο αγγλόφωνο τμήμα του φόρουμ εδώ.

----------


## siropiastos

Καλησπερα σε ολους και καλως σας βρηκα!

Συγχωρειστε με που θα ποσταρω εδω αλλα κοιταζοντας ολο το καταλογο του φορουμ δεν μπορεσα να βρω αλλο καταλληλο μερος..

Προσφατα πηγα σε Ναυτιλιακη εταιρια κι εχω μπει στο τμημα DA (Disbursements Accounts). Εχω εμπειρια στη δουλεια γενικοτερα, δουλευα σε πλοιοκτητη αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο τμημα καθολου και τωρα μαθαινω και γινομαι familiar με καποια πραγματα. 

Στη προσπαθεια μου να εγκλιματιστω οσο γινεται γρηγοροτερα στη νεα μου θεση, θα ηθελα και τη δικη σας βοηθεια..

Σαν γενικοτερες κατηγοριες αυτα που εχουμε σαν τμημα ειναι proforma DAs, Final DAs, Towage invoices - payments, Claims (πανω σε αυτα γενικα).

Θα ηθελα, οποιος ξερει και θελει, να μου αναφερει πολυ χοντρικα, οσον αφορα τα πρωτα 2 μερη:


 Τι αντικειμενο/υπηρεσια μπορει να αποτελει ντεφακτο πληρωμη απο τον Ναυλωτη προς τον Πλοιοκτητη κι αντιστροφα και σε τι τυπο ναυλοσυμφωνου. Ποιες ειναι οι εξαιρεσεις σε αυτα, δλδ τι clauses μπορουν να υπαρξουν σε ενα ναυλοσυμφωνο που να υποδεικνυουν expressly τι πληρωνεται κι απο ποιον (ανεξαρτητως τυπου ναυλοσυμφωνου). Τι clauses και πληροφοριες γενικως ψαχνουμε παντα να βρουμε στο Recap που αφορουν το τμημα μας Οσον αφορα τα παραπανω, τι γινεται οταν το πλοιο γινεται relet σε αλλη εταιρια, πως κατανεμονται οι ρολοι, ναυλωτη, operator κι οι αντιστοιχες οικονομικες υποχρεωσεις τους. Που - Πως μας αφορα το τριπτυχο Worldscale - Owner's items - Charterer's items

Γενικοτερα αυτα..Επισης,θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας καποια συμπερασματα - προβληματισμους..Η δουλεια δεν ειναι δυσκολη αλλα ειναι επιφοβη..εχεις να κανεις διαρκως με ποσα, οχι πολυ μεγαλα αλλα και παλι, θελει προσοχη..

Καποιες αποριες που μου εχουν δημιουργηθει (κι οι οποιες πιθανοτατα με την εμπειρια και την τριβη θα μου λυθουν) ειναι:


 Τσεκαροντας μια ταριφα ενος λιμανιου εναντι ενος pfda που εχεις λαβει, τι γινεται αν δε βρεις 100% ολα οσα σου αναφερει; Πως μπορεις να ξερεις αν καποια πραγματα που ισχυριζεται οτι χρεωνονται υποχρεωτικα, ειναι οντως ετσι; Τι γινεται με τo Towage? Ποιο ειναι το καταλληλο wording (πχ all fast, last line, tugs out etc.), για να καταλαβουμε απο ενα SOF τις κινησεις ενος ρυμουλκου, ακριβως ποτε ξεκινησε, τι εκανε, ποσες ωρες απασχοληθηκε, για να δουμε αν οι χρεωσεις τους εινα οπως λενε; το pilot boarding unboarding τι σχεση εχει;;


Αυτα γενικοτερα..οπως ξερει κατι πανω στα παραπανω και μπορει να μου υποδειξει και καποιο reading material (που χω φαει το γουγλη να βρω αλλα τζιγος) θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα..

----------


## Natsios

Καταρχην καλως ηρθες στο site και καλη αρχη στη νεα σου δουλεια. Τωρα aπο που να αρχισουμε και που να τελειωσουμε σε αυτα που ζητας. Βασικα να αρχισουμε απο αυτο που τονιζεις μονος σου στο κειμενο σου, οτι  δηλαδή όλες οι υποχρεώσεις των συμβαλώμενων μερων ενως ναυλοσυμφώνου (owner-charterer) σε θεματα πληρωμής λιμανιάτικων (d/a) ορίζονται απο το ίδιο το ναυλοσύμφωνο. Μην διστάζεις να ρίχνεις πάντα μια μιατια στο τι έχει συμφωνηθεί γιατι μπορεί να υπάρχουν νέες συμφωνίες κάθε φορα πέρα απο τα standard clauses. 
Γενικά ξεκινάς με το αν το πλοίο είναι χρονοναυλωμένο, οπου όλα τα d/as είναι για τους ναυλωτές, ή σε voyage όπου όλα τα d/as είναι για τους Owners. Το "όλα" είναι πάντα σχετικό. Τα Owners items όπως δηλαδή αλλαγές πληρωμάτων (crew changes), η διαχειρηση/προώθηση των ανταλακτικών (spαres forwarding), το νερο και γενικά ότι εξοδα αφορούν το πλοιο ως προς την υποχρέωση του owner να το κρατα ασφαλές και έτοιμο για τα ταξιδια (οπως προβλέπει το c/p) τα πληρώνει πάντα ο owner. Τα καθαρά λιμανιάτικα, δηλαδη τα εξοδα που προκύπτουν για να καλέσει ενα πλοίο σε ένα λιμάνι (tugs, pilots, dockage, mooring, authorities, customs etc) ειναι αυτα που παιζουν στο "όλα" που αναφερθηκε παραπάνω.
Υπάρχουν όμως σημεία σε αυτη τη γενικότητα που θέλουν προσοχή. Π.χ. ειπαμε οτι τα owners items είναι πάντα των owners παρόλα αυτα σε χρονολαυλωση τα σκουπίδια, οταν η παραδωση σε υπηρεσιες ξηρας είναι υποχρεωτική απο τους κανόνες του λιμανιου, τα χρεώνεις στους ναυλωτές. Το προβλέπει το ναυλωσύμφωνω και πολοί το περνάνε στο ντουκου. Επίσης είπαμε οτι τα λιμανιατικα ειναι πάντα για τους owners σε voyage charter. παρολα αυτα μια κλασικη περίπτωση να πληρωσουν κάποια απο αυτα οι ναυλωτες είναι οταν υπάρχει μεθόρμηση σε δευτερο ντόκο (shifting). Πολύ πιθανο να εχει συμφωνηθει το κοστος της μεθόρμησης να είναι για τους ναυλωτες οποτε τους χρεώνεις ανάλογα. Για να μην σε κουρασω αλλο πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολύ καλο να καταλάβεις πολύ καθαρα τι σhμαινει χρονοναύλωση (timecharter) και τι ναυλωση ταξιδιου (voyage charter) και τι υποχρεωσεις εχουν οι συμβαλλόμενοι συμφωνα με το ναυλοσύμφωνο και παντα να μελετας το ναυλοσύμφωνο γιατι πολλά περιέχονται στα μικρα γράμματα. 
Καταλαβαίνω οτι ασχολήσε και με tankers. Το world scale αναφέρει, οπως σωστα λες, τι έξοδα είναι γενικα για κάθε συμβαλλόμενο περα απο την παραπανω γενικοτητα. To δευτερο βασικό σημείο που αναφερεται στο βιβλίο του world scale ειναι ποιος πληρώνει τα dockage dues αναλογα με το λιμάνι που καλει το πλοίο. Οι πρωτες σελιδες του βιβλιου θα σε βοηθησουν
Σχετικα με το τσεκαρισμα μιας pfda καλο ειναι να ζητας pfda σε πάνω απο ενα ατζεντη ετσι ωστε νε συγκρινεις τι σου χρεώνει ο δικός σου. Πληροφοριες για τις ταριφες θα βρεις στα site των λιμανιων (οχι παρα πολλων), στο site της BIMCO, αλλα και απο παλιότερα d/a. Δημιούργησε το αρχειο σου που θα σε βοηθησει σε μελλοντικα call στο ιδιο λιμανι και μη δισταζεις να ρωτησεις το πρακτορα ολες σου τισ αποριες. ετσι θα μαθεις κιολλας τι ειναι το καθετι που σου χρεωνει. Βασικο με τα pfda ειναι να κανεις τις συμφωνιες σου, σε θεματα κόστους (πχ lumpsum agency fees, comms, discounts etc) πριν ορισεις τον ατζεντη. θα σe βοηθησει και στο κλησιμο των λογαριασμων.
Με το towage, τι εγινε εμπλεξες με κανενα χασανακι? Σε καμια Αλγερια? Σε πολυ λιγα μερη τα towage charges εξαρτωντε απο το χρονο του service. Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση καλό ειναι να ειδοποιησεις τον πλοιαρχο να ειναι προσεκτικος οταν υπογραφει και να μπουν παρατηρησεις στο towage slip. καθε μερος εχει και τα δικα του, τα τρικ και τα μυστικα αλλα και τις αλοπροσαλες χρεωσεις. Μην κολλας να ζητας discount και παζαρεψε το ακομα και στη Αμερικη. Προτιμησε να χανεις χρονο στη μελετη των ταριφων και τη δικαιολογιση των εξοδων γιατι ετσι θα τριφτεις και θα μαθεις σιγα σιγα. Καποια στιγμη απο εμπειριας θα ξερεις τι να προσεξεις και τι να περασεις αβλεπει. 
Σε κουρασα? Μου βγαιναν διαφορα οπως εγραφα αλλα σταματαω εδω. Οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε

----------


## siropiastos

> Καταρχην καλως ηρθες στο site και καλη αρχη στη νεα σου δουλεια. Τωρα απο που να αρχισουμε και που να τελειωσουμε σε αυτα που ζητας.


Καλημερα, καλως σας βρηκα κι ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις. Δε με κουραζεις καθολου, οσο πιο λεπτομερες το παραμυθι, τοσο το καλυτερο :twisted:




> Επίσης είπαμε οτι τα λιμανιατικα ειναι πάντα για τους owners σε voyage charter. παρολα αυτα μια κλασικη περίπτωση να πληρωσουν κάποια απο αυτα οι ναυλωτες είναι οταν υπάρχει μεθόρμηση σε δευτερο ντόκο (shifting). Πολύ πιθανο να εχει συμφωνηθει το κοστος της μεθόρμησης να είναι για τους ναυλωτες οποτε τους χρεώνεις ανάλογα.


Τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την εχω πετυχει συχνα.




> Για να μην σε κουρασω αλλο πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολύ καλο να καταλάβεις πολύ καθαρα τι σhμαινει χρονοναύλωση (timecharter) και τι ναυλωση ταξιδιου (voyage charter) και τι υποχρεωσεις εχουν οι συμβαλλόμενοι συμφωνα με το ναυλοσύμφωνο και παντα να μελετας το ναυλοσύμφωνο γιατι πολλά περιέχονται στα μικρα γράμματα.


Εδω να τονισω οτι τις ξερω γενικοτερα τις παραπανω λεπτομερειες αλλα ενω πχ η εταιρια ειναι 99% ναυλωτες, ερχονται και μου λενε την ατακα "τωρα που χουμε το πλοιο στη χρονοναυλωση και το δουλευουμε εμεις, ουσιαστικα εμεις γινομαστε Owners" Και τους κοιταω σα χανος στο τι εννοοουν και πως κι αν εφαρμοζεται αυτη η κουβεντα καπου..





> Καταλαβαίνω οτι ασχολήσε και με tankers. Το world scale αναφέρει, οπως σωστα λες, τι έξοδα είναι γενικα για κάθε συμβαλλόμενο περα απο την παραπανω γενικοτητα. To δευτερο βασικό σημείο που αναφερεται στο βιβλίο του world scale ειναι ποιος πληρώνει τα dockage dues αναλογα με το λιμάνι που καλει το πλοίο. Οι πρωτες σελιδες του βιβλιου θα σε βοηθησουν.


Πρεπει να το βρω απο καπου γιατι εχουμε σκαναρισμενες τις σελιδες που μας ενδιαφερουν μονο..




> Σχετικα με το τσεκαρισμα μιας pfda καλο ειναι να ζητας pfda σε πάνω απο ενα ατζεντη ετσι ωστε νε συγκρινεις τι σου χρεώνει ο δικός σου.


Aυτο δε γινεται δυστυχως, αλλο τμημα κανει το appointment και μας ερχονται ετοιμα για τσεκ.





> Με το towage, τι εγινε εμπλεξες με κανενα χασανακι? Σε καμια Αλγερια? Σε πολυ λιγα μερη τα towage charges εξαρτωντε απο το χρονο του service. Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση καλό ειναι να ειδοποιησεις τον πλοιαρχο να ειναι προσεκτικος οταν υπογραφει και να μπουν παρατηρησεις στο towage slip. καθε μερος εχει και τα δικα του, τα τρικ και τα μυστικα αλλα και τις αλοπροσαλες χρεωσεις. Μην κολλας να ζητας discount και παζαρεψε το ακομα και στη Αμερικη.


Ναι κι Αμερικη επαιξαν με το χρονο ετσι..Στα ρυμουλκα το wording με προβληματιζει.. Λεει πχ στο τιμολογιο οτι οι χρεωσεις ειναι γιατι πηγε απο κει, μετα γυρισε, ξαναπηγε εκανε ερανε. Το θεμα μου ειναι, σε μηνυμα του Καπετανιου ή στο Statement of Facts δεν αναγνωριζω τις κινησεις. Πχ διαφορα του στυλ Pilot boarder, all fast, last line etc.

Και παλι ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

> Εδω να τονισω οτι τις ξερω γενικοτερα τις παραπανω λεπτομερειες αλλα ενω πχ η εταιρια ειναι 99% ναυλωτες, ερχονται και μου λενε την ατακα "τωρα που χουμε το πλοιο στη χρονοναυλωση και το δουλευουμε εμεις, ουσιαστικα εμεις γινομαστε Owners" Και τους κοιταω σα χανος στο τι εννοοουν και πως κι αν εφαρμοζεται αυτη η κουβεντα καπου..


Και βεβαια ισχυει και εφαρμοζεται αυτο. Ο χρονοναυλωτης ειναι ο "disponent owner". Θα σου φερω ενα απλο παραδειγμα 
Καλοκαιρακι ειναι, πας σε ενα νησακι και νοικιαζεις ενα αυτοκινητο. Πληρωνεις ενα ημερησιο αντιτιμο (ναυλο) και τις βενζινες σου και εισαι "κυριος" του αυτοκινητου,το κανεις οτι θες. Αν σου δινοταν το δικαιωμα να το νοικιασεις σε αλλον αυτος ο αλλος σε ποιον θα αναφεροταν ως ιδιοκτητη του αυτοκινητου? Σε εσενα φυσικα. Τον πραγματικο ιδιοκτητη τον ξερεις μονο εσυ και εσυ εχεις κανει συμφωνια μαζι του.

Και ενας ορισμος που βρηκα για να σε βοηθησει
disponent owner= a person or company which has commercial control over a vessel's operation without owning the ship as in a bareboat charter

----------


## nancy

Καλησπέρα, είμαι φοιτήτρια στο τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών και χρειάζομαι ένα voyage charter ή time charter για εργασία.Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;Eυχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Mad_k

Στειλε ενα μαιλ στο k-madou@hotmail.com και θα σου στειλς εγω ενα.

----------


## Michael

..........................

----------


## nancy

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## Dina

παιδιά καλησπερα...σχετικα με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα εχω και εγω μια απορία..εχω ενα voyage charter και στο  discharge port εχω μια προταση που δεν ξερω πως να την μεταφρασω στα ελληνικα..υπαρχει καποιοσ που μπορει να με βοηθησει?? η προταση ειναι: "owners to justify/satisfy themselves about any/all port restrictions whatsoever at discharge port unless otherwise instructed by charterers latest 1 day after finishing loading."

----------


## Natsios

> παιδιά καλησπερα...σχετικα με τα ναυλοσυμφωνα εχω και εγω μια απορία..εχω ενα voyage charter και στο discharge port εχω μια προταση που δεν ξερω πως να την μεταφρασω στα ελληνικα..υπαρχει καποιοσ που μπορει να με βοηθησει?? η προταση ειναι: "owners to justify/satisfy themselves about any/all port restrictions whatsoever at discharge port unless otherwise instructed by charterers latest 1 day after finishing loading."


 Σε μια πολύ ελεύθερη μετάφραση
"Οι πλοιοκτήτες να μεριμνήσουν εως δικής τους ικανοποίησης σχετικά με οποιουσδήποτε περιορισμούς στο λιμένα εκφορτώσεως εκτώς αν αλλες οδηγίες δοθούν από τους ναυλωτές το αργοτερο μια ημέρα μετά το πέρας της φορτώσεως".

----------


## Dina

ευχαριστω πολυυ για τη βοηθεια

----------


## mou1983

Το πλοίο ¶ννα ναυλώθηκε σε όρους FOB για μεταφορά σιτηρών. Το πλοίο είναι ασφαλισμένο ενώ το φορτίο όχι. Κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου εισχώρησε θαλασσινό νερό στο πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν ζημιές τόσο στο πλοίο όσο και στο φορτίο. Οι πραγματογνώμονες απεφάνθησαν ότι η εισροή των υδάτων οφείλεται σε μία πόρτα που έμεινε ανοιχτή εξαιτίας κατασκευαστικού λάθους.


1) ΤΙ γωνρίζετε για τον εμπορικό όρο FOB; Ποιός έχει την ευθύνη για της ζημιές στο πλοίο και το φορτίο;

2) Τί γνωρίζετε για τις εγγυήσεις;

3) Τί είναι η αξιοπλοϊα;

4) Κατά τη γνώμη σας ποιές κινήσεις έπρεπε να γίνουν πριν και μετά από το περιστατικό προκειμένου η κατάσταση να διευθετηθεί όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα? 

P.S 1.ti tha ginotan se periptwsi pou itan asfalismena kai ta 2
2.ti tha ginotan an itan asfalismeno mono to fortio k ohi to ploio

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το FOB και όλους τους άλλους όρους ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 111 του Κώδικα Ιδιωτικού Ναυτικού Δικαίου (Ν 3816/1958 ):
"Ο  εκναυλωτής  υποχρεούται  να  έχη  το   πλοίον   κατάλληλον   προς θαλασσοπλοϊαν  και  εν  γένει  εις την αντίστοιχον προς τον σκοπόν της ναυλώσεως   κατάστασιν,   εξοπλισμόν,   εφοδιασμόν   και    επάνδρωσιν (καταλληλότης  προς  πλουν). Υποχρεούται να διατηρή τους προς απόθεσιν του  φορτίου  χώρους,  περιλαμβανομένων  και  των  ψυγείων,  εις   την κατάστασιν,  ήτις  απαιτείται  δια  την  κατάλληλον  κατάστασιν,  ήτις απαιτείται δια την κατάλληλον τοποθέτησιν και  προσήκουσαν  διατήρησιν των πραγμάτων (καταλληλότης προς διατήρησιν του φορτίου)."

----------


## Natsios

> Το πλοίο ¶ννα ναυλώθηκε σε όρους FOB για μεταφορά σιτηρών. Το πλοίο είναι ασφαλισμένο ενώ το φορτίο όχι. Κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου εισχώρησε θαλασσινό νερό στο πλοίο με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν ζημιές τόσο στο πλοίο όσο και στο φορτίο. Οι πραγματογνώμονες απεφάνθησαν ότι η εισροή των υδάτων οφείλεται σε μία πόρτα που έμεινε ανοιχτή εξαιτίας κατασκευαστικού λάθους.
> 
> 
> 1) ΤΙ γωνρίζετε για τον εμπορικό όρο FOB; Ποιός έχει την ευθύνη για της ζημιές στο πλοίο και το φορτίο;
> 
> 2) Τί γνωρίζετε για τις εγγυήσεις;
> 
> 3) Τί είναι η αξιοπλοϊα;
> 
> ...


Σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι μας πέρασες την ερώτηση όπως την έδωσε ο καθηγητής  :Wink: 
Θα συζητήσουμε δυο-τρια σημεία του προβλήματος. Όπως ανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω ο μεταφορέας υποχρεούτε να παρέχει ένα αξιόπλοο πλοίο κατά την έναρξη του ταξιδιού αλλά και να το διατηρεί αξιόπλοο καθόλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού αυτού. Οφείλει να το διατηρεί  κατάλληλο  προς  πλουν (seaworthy) και κατάλληλο προς διατήρηση του φορτίου (cargoworthy). Αρα ίσως κατι επρεπε να γίνει πριν το περιστατικό ώστε να εκπληρώνεται η παραπάνω υποχρέωση.
Όσον αφορά τις ασφάλειες του πλοίου, το πλοίο είναι ασφαλισμένο για Hull & Machinery (H&M) που καλύπτει ζημιές του πλοίου (hull) και των μηχανημάτων και για P&I που καλύπτει απαιτήσεις τρίτων. Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι ιδιοκτήτες του φορτίου θα ζητήσουν αποζημίωση από τον μεταφορέα για τη ζημιά στο φορτίο και το P&I Club του πλοίου θα εκδώσει μια εγγυητική επιστολή για την αποζημίωση που ζητείται.  
Υπάρχει και ένα άλλο θέμα στην ερώτηση σου, οτι όπως αποφάνθηκε από τους πραγματογνώμονες η εισροή των υδάτων οφείλεται σε κατασκευαστικό λάθος.

----------


## evoiotis21

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι σημαινει αυτο:     GCN 2,5 PCT ADD PUS και τι διαφορα εχει απ αυτο:
 1.25% PUS

----------


## Natsios

> Μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι σημαινει αυτο: GCN 2,5 PCT ADD PUS και τι διαφορα εχει απ αυτο:
> 1.25% PUS


GCN 2,5 PCT ADD PUS = GENCON 2,5 PERCENT (%) ADDRESS COMMISSION PASSED US

1.25% PUS = 1,25% PASSED US

Ουιαστικα γινεται αναφορα στις προμηθειες. GENCON ειναι ο τυπος ναυλοσυμφώνου, 2,5% ειναι η προμήθεια του ναυλωτη (address commission) και 1,25% ειναι η προμήθεια του μεσίτη (broker commission)

----------


## KORONI

Kalimera! eimai kainourgia sto pliroma! Tha ithela ta fota sas min po toys provoleis sas! 
Ergazomai se trapeza (shipping) alla paralila exo ksekinisei se mia chartering eteria na pigaino gia na matho tin douleia kai isos telika ergasto ekei full time. Tha ithela nA matho ti tha itan afto pou tha eprepe na prosekso pio poli kai ti tha me simvoulevate na matho apo moni mou (na diavaso) gia na me voithisei na matho pio grigora kai sosta ti douleia.

Sas efxaristo olous ek ton proteron. :Wink:

----------


## Δημοσθενης

1. Σε ενα Ναυλοσυμφωνο, όλα ειναι χρησιμα, τιποτα δεν ειναι για πεταμα.
2. Εφοσον εργαζεσε και σε Ναυλομεσιτικο γραφειο, θα πρεπει καποιος απο τους εργαζομενους εμπειρους, να σου μαθει τη δουλεια.
3. Ζητα να σου πουν καποιο βιβλιο που να το διαβασεις και να μαθεις τους ορους στα κυριότερα εντυπα ναυλοσυμφωνων. Το βιβλιο θα πρεπει να ειναι Αγγλικο.
4. Χρειαζεται στενη και συνεχη παρακολουθηση της εργασιας ναυλώσεων, ωστε να μάθεις τον τροπο που ναυλωνουν τα πλοια.

Ευχομαι Καλη σταδιοδρομια. Δ. Μπενας

----------


## KORONI

SE EFXARISTO PARA POLI! Exo vivlia apo to papei(naftiliako), thelo na doso ton kalitero eafto mou gia na matho sosta. Tha exo kai voitheia apo mesa alla kai afto pou eipes prepei na matho toys orous. h eteria asxolite me ksiro fortio mono, prepei na prosekso nomizeis kati edo? kai kati akoma logo toy fortioy eksidikevete kai to navlosimfono ? Thelo na po tha xrisimopoio px Voyage charter or time charter, kai ta dio, kati allo?? etc...

----------


## Natsios

Καλησπέρα KORONI,

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημοσθένη οτι σε ένα ναυλοσύμφωνο όλα είναι χρήσιμα. Εγώ θα πρόσθετα οτι σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις καποιες ναυτιλιακές σπουδές/γνώσεις, καλό θα ήταν να ασχοληθείς στην αρχή και να μάθεις καλά τους βασικούς τύπους νάυλωσης (χρονοναυλωση / ναυλωση για ένα ταξίδι κτλ) καθώς και τις υποχρεώσεις των συμβαλομενων μερών σε καθε μια από αυτές. Σιγά σιγα θα εισαχθείς και στους τύπους ναυλοσυμφώνων που υπάρχουν για κάθε τύπο ναυλωσης και στη συνέχεια στους όρους αυτών. 
Θα σε συμβούλευα επίσης να ασχοληθεις όσο μπορείς με το βασικό αντικείμενο για το οποίο γίνονται όλα, το πλοίο. Σε αυτό ίσως βρεις περισσότερες δυσκολίες αλλά μη το βάλεις κάτω. Ρώτα συνέχεια για το πλοίο και κάθε περίεργο πράγμα που ακούς για αυτό. Παρακολούθα κουβέντες και εμπειρίες ναυτικών κτλ που συνήθως ειναι σταράτες και βγαλμένες από την πράξη. Θα μάθεις και θα ακούσεις πολλά μέσα απο αυτές. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπορεσεις να καταννοήσεις την έννοια του βαποριού, τα χαρακτηριστικά του, τις ιδιαιτερότητες και δυνατότητές του. Αυτό θα ναυλώνεις, για αυτό θα ψάχνεις φορτία

----------


## KORONI

SE EFXARISTO KAI ESENA PARA POLI  MOU ARESEI POU OLOI EINAI PROTHIMOI NA VOITHISOUN BRAVO MAS ELPIZO KAI EGO KAPOIA STIGMI NA TO KANO GIA TOYS NEOTEROUS!!

TELEIONO TO PAPEI NAFTILIAKO OPOTE EXO SXESI ME TO THEMA APLA KSEREIS ALLO NA TO DOULEVEIS TO THEMA KAI ALLO NA TO DIAVAZEIS!! TORA MATHAINO TON BDI! EFKOLO EINAI! NA ROTISO EPEIDI OPOS EIPA NAYLONEI KARAVIA ME DRY CARGO EGO GIA AFTO TOLOGO THA SINANTO KAPOIO SIGEKRIMENO NAVLOSIMFONO TIS POIO POLLES FORES H OLA TA HDH PAIZOYN???

----------


## Natsios

Θα συναντάς πιο συχνά το NYPE για timecharter και το GENCON για voyage

----------


## KORONI

EFXARISTO TA KATEVAZO KAI ARXIZO TO DIAVASMA!!EFXARISTO POLI!!

----------


## Denzar13

Καλημέρα και συγχαρητήρια για το forum σας. Είναι το πρώτο μου post και αφορά βοήθεια στο Voyage Estimating. Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι με Voyage Estimators και ψάχνοντας μερικά examples για να κατανοήσω την διαδικασία μου δημιουργείται η παρακάτω απορία.

  Όπως καταλαβαίνω τα επιμέρους κόστη που πρέπει να υπολογισθούν για την αποστολή ενός firm offer για ένα *voyage* *charter* αφορούν γενικά τα εξής:


BunkersPort      Disbursements*Daily hire rate*CommissionsOthers

  Οι διαδικασίες για τον υπολογισμό των A, B, D, E μου είναι πλήρως κατανοητές και προκύπτουν από απλούς υπολογισμού αποστάσεων, τιμών καυσίμων, λιμενικών τελών κ.α.

  Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι πως σε όλα τα Voyage estimation examples που έχω βρει ποτέ δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο αναλυτικός υπολογισμός του daily hire rate, αντίθετα δίνεται πάντα σαν δεδομένο ποσό.

  Για παράδειγμα για το υποθετικό voyage : 12,000mt Fertilizer Miami / Moji via Houston (loading) το οποίο υπολογίζεται στις 42 ημέρες συνολικά αναφέρεται:

Houston Port costs                                        $25,000
Moji Port Costs                                             $28,000
Panama Canal Fees                                       $40,756
Other Expenses                                             $ 3,000

*Daily hire rate of vessel*
*$12,000 PDPR x 42 days*                             $504,000

Bunker Costs at sea
  IFO380 x 30 mt/day x 280usd x 42 days      $302,400

Bunker Costs at port
  DO x 4 mt/day x 487usd x 6 days                 $11,688

  Grand Total                                                  $914,844

  Το οποίο δίνει ένα break-even rate of $914,844 / 12,000 mt  =  *$76,327 per mt*.

  Κάποια ιδέα πως προκύπτει το ποσό των $504,000 για το Daily Hire Rate ?

  Ελπίζω να μη σας μπέρδεψα με το παράδειγμα. Οι τιμές είναι υποθετικές

  Με εκτίμηση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προκύπτει από το ημερήσιο κόστος του πλοίου. Περιλαμβάνει τις αποσβέσεις (capital cost) και τα λειτουργικά έξοδα του πλοίου (operating cost) δηλαδή το κόστος του πληρωματος, της συντήρησης κ.λπ.

Μία ένδειξη μπορέι να είναι οι τιμές της χρονοναύλωσης (time charter) .

----------


## Denzar13

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου, αλλά όχι τα TCE rates δεν μπορούν να είναι μια ασφαλής ένδειξη αφού στα TCE rates συμπεριλαμβάνονται ήδη το κόστος καυσίμων, λιμανιάτικα, commisions etc. Επομένως το πραγματικό hire rate θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερο απο το TCE rate.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για αυτό έγραψα ότι είναι ένδειξη και όχι ακριβής τίμη, προφανώς θα πρέπει να γίνει η αναγωγή και να αφαιρεθούν όσα περιραμβάνονται σε αυτά και υπολογίζινται αλιώτικα στο voyage charter. Π.χ. υπολογίζοντας σε τι ποσοστό ανερχονται τα λιμανιάτικα κ.λπ. και να αφαιρείς ανάλογα.

Για προσέγγιση με ακρίβεια θα πρέπει αν υπολογιστούν οι αποσβέσεις και να γίνει αναγωγή σε απόσβεση ανά ημέρα και να προσδιοριστούν όλα τα λειτουργικά έξοδα του πλοίου (μισθοδοσίες, ανταλακτικά, προμήθειες κ.λπ.) και να γίνει αναγωγή σε ημέρα.

----------


## Natsios

Φίλε Denzar13, αν ονομάσεις το *Daily hire rate* σε "Daily running expenses" νομιζω οτι θα είνα ποιο ευκολονοητο. Τα Daily running expenses ειναι αυτα που περιγραφει ο Παναγιώτης



> Προκύπτει από το ημερήσιο κόστος του πλοίου. Περιλαμβάνει τις αποσβέσεις (capital cost) και τα λειτουργικά έξοδα του πλοίου (operating cost) δηλαδή το κόστος του πληρωματος, της συντήρησης κ.λπ.
>  .


που ουσιαστικά είναι τα ημερήσια έξοδα του πλοίου είτε αυτο ταξιδευει ή οχι, είτε εχει ναυλο ή όχι κτλ. 
Θα διαφονίσω με τον Παναγιώτη διοτι δεν μπορούν σε καμια περιπτωση όμως να συσχετιστούν ή να αναδειχθούν απο τις τιμές της χρονοναύλωσης (time charter). Τα Running expenses είναι ένα fix (περίπου) ποσο που βγαζει η εταιρία κάθε χρόνο, για κάθε πλοίο και σχετίζεται με τα έξοδα συντήρησης, διατήρησης,  κτλ του πλοίου για κάθε ημέρα.

----------


## Denzar13

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις. Ήταν αυτό που και εγώ σκέφτηκα εξαρχής. Παρόλα αυτά όμως προκύπτουν οι εξής 2 απορίες:

Daily hire rate (ή αν προτιμάτε running expenses) of vessel
*USD 12,000 pdpr* x 44 days    =       USD 528,000

  To παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι από πραγματικό Voyage Estimation case.


Δεν      θεωρείτε πως $12,000 την ημέρα είναι υπερβολικό ποσό για να είναι daily expenses ενός πλοίου 17,324mt DWT ?Στην      περίπτωση που τελικά ισχύει το παραπάνω και πραγματικά το ποσό ανταποκρίνεται      στα daily expenses πως θα μπορούσε κάποιος εκτός εταιρείας να κάνει το      συγκεκριμένο Voyage estimation      για το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι εφόσον δεν θα έχει access στα      συγκεκριμένα ποσά ?

----------


## Natsios

Σωστές οι απορίες σου. Αν το απόσπασμα είναι από πραγματικό Voyage Estimation case και οχι ενδεικτικο τοτε τα $12000 είναι μάλλον πολλά γιαυτό το βαποράκι. 
Τι estimation μελετας? Απο Owners/brokers/charterers? Μήπως το πλοίο είναι χρονοναυλωμένο από εσάς με daily hire $12000 και πρέπει να υπολογιστεί και ο ημερήσιος ναυλος του στο estimation? Αυτό σκέφτομαι και τσέκαρε το να δεις τι παίζει.

----------


## Mina89

Geia sas dn 3erw an apeuthinomai sth swsth thematikh enothta tou foroum kai zhtw sugnvmh gia thn enoxlhsh.Eimai foithtria se nautiliako tmhma sto 4 etos kai synantaw 1h fora to mathima twn naulwsewn alla parola auta apofasisa na to epile3w gia ptuxiakh.exei kaneis na mou proteinei kapoio endiaferon kai bato  thema giati aurio lhgei h dioria dhlwsewn kai exw pelagwsei....euxaristw

----------


## Natsios

> Geia sas dn 3erw an apeuthinomai sth swsth thematikh enothta tou foroum kai zhtw sugnvmh gia thn enoxlhsh.Eimai foithtria se nautiliako tmhma sto 4 etos kai synantaw 1h fora to mathima twn naulwsewn alla parola auta apofasisa na to epile3w gia ptuxiakh.exei kaneis na mou proteinei kapoio endiaferon kai bato thema giati aurio lhgei h dioria dhlwsewn kai exw pelagwsei....euxaristw


Γεια σου Μινα, 

Υπαρχει ξεχωριστο θέμα για πτυχιακες εργασίες στην ενότητα της εκπαιδευσης και εκει θα μεταφερθει και το μυνημα σου. Θα μεινει εδω για λιγο να δεις την απαντηση. Θα σε παρακαλουσα επισης να γραφεις με Ελληνικους χαρακτηρες όπως όλοι μας. 
Στο θεμα τωρα, θα σου προτεινα να βρεις ενα θέμα που θα μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα πληροφορίες. Ειναι δυσκολο κομματι οι πληροφορίες ΄στη ναυτιλια. Μια δικια μου προταση είναι να ασχοληθεις με τις επιπτωσεις της διεθνούς Οικονομικης κρισης στην Ελληνική ναυτιλια.(πως αλλαξαν τα ναυλα, οι αγορες, η προσφορα και η ζητηση κτλ κτλ). 
Πως το βλέπεις?

----------


## Mina89

Χιλια συγνώμη δεν ήξερα τους κανόνες του foroum γιατί δεν εχω ξαναγίνει  κάπου αλλού μέλος ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια και οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειαστώ θα το υποβάλω στην κατάλληλη τμηματική ενότητα.

----------


## Francesco89

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!

Μόλις τελείωσα την μετάφραση ενός "NYPE 93" για μια εργασία της σχολής μου, και έχω μερικές απορίες.Πιο συγκεκριμένα δε ξέρω τι σημαίνουν τα:

1.ROCHPHOS (ΛΙΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ :Wink: 
2.ALL DETS ABOUT (ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΗΜΑ)
3.TCT (Time Charter Trip?)
4.PANDI (P&I Club?)

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Natsios

> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα!
> 
> Μόλις τελείωσα την μετάφραση ενός "NYPE 93" για μια εργασία της σχολής μου, και έχω μερικές απορίες.Πιο συγκεκριμένα δε ξέρω τι σημαίνουν τα:
> 
> 1.ROCHPHOS (ΛΙΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ
> 2.ALL DETS ABOUT (ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΗΜΑ)
> 3.TCT (Time Charter Trip?)
> 4.PANDI (P&I Club?)
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα;


Καλημέρα,

Είσαι σωστός σε όλα

1.ROCHPHOS = ΛΙΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ (Φωσφάτα)
2.ALL DETS ABOUT = ALL DETAILS ABOUT
3.TCT  = Time Charter Trip
4.PANDI  = P&I Club

----------


## Francesco89

Αυτό θα πει άμεση εξυπηρέτηση!!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

